# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  القاموس السياسي

## دموع الغصون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساؤكم / صباحكم 
معطر بأريج أرواحكم 

.



.



***
*
هذه الزاوية سوف تكون " قاموس سياسي " لأهم المصطلحات السياسية المعاصرة و المهمة التي يتم تداولها في مجتمعاتنا ووسائل الإعلام 
هذه مجموعة من " المصطلحات السياسية " التي تتردد كثيرًا في وسائل الإعلام أو المقالات والمواضيع 
السياسية مأخوذة من كتاب " المصطلحات السياسية الشائعة " للأستاذ فهد بن عبدالله الربيعة 
بالإضافة إلى مجموعة سأقوم بجمعها من مصادر مختلفه إن شاء الله 


***
*

.



.




بسم الله نبدأ :

----------


## دموع الغصون

****



.



.




أرستقراطية : 

تعني باللغة اليونانية سُلطة خواص الناس، وسياسياً تعني طبقة اجتماعيةذات منـزلة عليا تتميز بكونها موضع اعتبار المجتمع ، وتتكون من الأعيان الذين وصلواإلى مراتبهم ودورهم في المجتمع عن طريق الوراثة ،واستقرت هذه المراتب على أدوارالطبقات الاجتماعية الأخرى، وكانت طبقة الارستقراطية تتمثل في الأشراف الذين كانواضد الملكية في القرون الوسطى ،وعندما ثبتت سلطة الملوك بإقامة الدولة الحديثة تقلصتصلاحية هذه الطبقة السياسية واحتفظت بالامتيازات المنفعية، وتتعارض الارستقراطية معالديمقراطية. 

أنثروبولوجيا : 

تعني باللغة اليونانية علم الإنسان ،وتدرس الأنثروبولوجيا نشأة الإنسان وتطوره وتميزه عن المجموعات الحيوانية ،كما أنهاتقسم الجماعات الإنسانية إلى سلالات وفق أسس بيولوجية، وتدرس ثقافته ونشاطه. 

أيديولوجية: 

هي ناتج عملية تكوين نسق فكري عام يفسر الطبيعةوالمجتمع والفرد، ويحدد موقف فكري معين يربط الأفكار في مختلف الميادين الفكريةوالسياسية والأخلاقية والفلسفية. 

أوتوقراطية : 

مصطلح يطلق علىالحكومة التي يرأسها شخص واحد، أو جماعة، أو حزب، لا يتقيد بدستور أو قانون، ويتمثلهذا الحكم في الاستبداد في إطلاق سلطات الفرد أو الحزب، وتوجد الأوتوقراطية فيالأحزاب الفاشية أو الشبيهة بها، وتعني الكلمة باللاتينية الحكم الإلهي، أي أن وصولالشخص للحكم تم بموافقة إلهية، والاوتوقراطي هو الذي يحكم حكمًا مطلقًا ويقررالسياسة دون أية مساهمة من الجماعة، وتختلف الاوتوقراطية عن الديكتاتورية من حيث أنالسلطة في الأوتوقراطية تخضع لولاء الرعية، بينما في الدكتاتورية فإن المحكومينيخضعون للسلطة بدافع الخوف وحده. 

براغماتية (ذرائعية) : 

براغماتيةاسم مشتق من اللفظ اليوناني " براغما " ومعناه العمل، وهي مذهب فلسفي – سياسي يعتبرنجاح العمل المعيار الوحيد للحقيقة؛ فالسياسي البراغماتي يدعّي دائماً بأنه يتصرفويعمل من خلال النظر إلى النتائج العملية المثمرة التي قد يؤدي إليها قراره، وهو لايتخذ قراره بوحي من فكرة مسبقة أو أيديولوجية سياسية محددة ، وإنما من خلال النتيجةالمتوقعة لعمل . والبراغماتيون لا يعترفون بوجود أنظمة ديمقراطية مثالية إلا أنهمفي الواقع ينادون بأيديولوجية مثالية مستترة قائمة على الحرية المطلقة ، ومعاداة كلالنظريات الشمولية وأولها الماركسية.

بروسترايكا :

هي عملية إعادةالبناء في الاتحاد السوفيتي التي تولاها ميخائيل جورباتشوف وتشمل جميع النواحي فيالاتحاد السوفيتي ، وقد سخر الحزب الشيوعي الحاكم لتحقيقها ، وهي تفكير وسياسةجديدة للاتحاد السوفيتي ونظرته للعالم ، وقد أدت تلك السياسة إلى اتخاذ مواقف غيرمتشددة تجاه بعض القضايا الدولية ، كما أنها اتسمت بالليونة والتخلي عن السياساتالمتشددة للحزب الشيوعي السوفيتي .

بروليتاريا : 

مصطلح سياسي يُطلقعلى طبقة العمال الأجراء الذين يشتغلون في الإنتاج الصناعي ومصدر دخلهم هو بيع مايملكون من قوة العمل، وبهذا فهم يبيعون أنفسهم كأي سلعة تجارية. 

وهذهالطبقة تعاني من الفقر نتيجة الاستغلال الرأسمالي لها، ولأنها هي التي تتأثر منغيرها بحالات الكساد والأزمات الدورية، وتتحمل هذه الطبقة جميع أعباء المجتمع دونالتمتع بمميزات متكافئة لجهودها. وحسب المفهوم الماركسي فإن هذه الطبقة تجد نفسهامضطرة لتوحيد مواقفها ليصبح لها دور أكبر في المجتمع. 

بورجوازية : 

تعبير فرنسي الأصل كان يُطلق في المدن الكبيرة في العصور الوسطى على طبقةالتجار وأصحاب الأعمال الذين كانوا يشغلون مركزاً وسطاً بين طبقة النبلاء من جهةوالعمال من جهة أخرى، ومع انهيار المجتمع الإقطاعي قامت البورجوازية باستلام زمامالأمور الاقتصادية والسياسية واستفادت من نشوء العصر الصناعي ؛ حتى أصبحت تملكالثروات الزراعية والصناعية والعقارية، مما أدى إلى قيام الثورات الشعبية ضدهالاستلام السلطة عن طريق مصادرة الثروة الاقتصادية والسلطة السياسية. 

والبورجوازية عند الاشتراكيين والشيوعيين تعني الطبقة الرأسمالية المستغلةفي الحكومات الديمقراطية الغربية التي تملك وسائل الإنتاج. 

بيروقراطية : 

البيروقراطية تعني نظام الحكم القائم في دولة ما يُشرف عليها ويوجههاويديرها طبقة من كبار الموظفين الحريصين على استمرار وبقاء نظام الحكم لارتباطهبمصالحهم الشخصية ؛ حتى يصبحوا جزءً منه ويصبح النظام جزءً منهم، ويرافقالبيروقراطية جملة من قواعد السلوك ونمط معين من التدابير تتصف في الغالب بالتقيدالحرفي بالقانون والتمسك الشكلي بظواهر التشريعات، فينتج عن ذلك " الروتين " ؛وبهذا فهي تعتبر نقيضاً للثورية، حيث تنتهي معها روح المبادرة والإبداع وتتلاشىفاعلية الاجتهاد المنتجة ، ويسير كل شيء في عجلة البيروقراطية وفق قوالب جاهزة،تفتقر إلى الحيوية. والعدو الخطير للثورات هي البيروقراطية التي قد تكون نهاية معظمالثورات، كما أن المعنى الحرفي لكلمة بيروقراطية يعني حكم المكاتب. 

تعددية : 

مذهب ليبرالي يرى أن المجتمع يتكون منروابط سياسية وغير سياسية متعددة، لها مصالح مشروعة متفرقة، وأن هذا التعدد يمنعتمركز الحكم ، ويساعد على تحقيق المشاركة وتوزيع المنافع. 

تكنوقراطية : 

مصطلح سياسي نشأ مع اتساع الثورة الصناعية والتقدم التكنولوجي، وهو يعني (حكم التكنولوجية) أو حكم العلماء والتقنيين، وقد تزايدت قوة التكنوقراطيين نظراًلازدياد أهمية العلم ودخوله جميع المجالات وخاصة الاقتصادية والعسكرية منها، كما أنلهم السلطة في قرار تخصيص صرف الموارد والتخطيط الاستراتيجي والاقتصادي في الدولالتكنوقراطية، وقد بدأت حركة التكنوقراطيين عام 1932 في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية،حيث كانت تتكون من المهندسين والعلماء والتي نشأت نتيجة طبيعة التقدم التكنولوجي. 

أما المصطلح فقد استحدث عام 1919 على يد وليام هنري سميث الذي طالب بتوليالاختصاصيين العلميين مهام الحكم في المجتمع الفاضل. 

ثيوقراطية : 

نظام يستند إلى أفكار دينية مسيحية ويهودية ، وتعني الحكم بموجب الحقالإلهي ! ، وقد ظهر هذا النظام في العصور الوسطى في أوروبا على هيئة الدول الدينيةالتي تميزت بالتعصب الديني وكبت الحريات السياسية والاجتماعية ، ونتج عن ذلكمجتمعات متخلفة مستبدة سميت بالعصور المظلمة. 

دكتاتورية : 

كلمة ذاتأصل يوناني رافقت المجتمعات البشرية منذ تأسيسها ، تدل في معناها السياسي حالياًعلى سياسة تصبح فيها جميع السلطات بيد شخص واحد يمارسها حسب إرادته، دون اشتراطموافقة الشعب على القرارات التي يتخذها. 

ديماغوجية : 

كلمة يونانية مشتقة من كلمة (ديموس)، وتعني الشعب، و(غوجية) وتعني العمل، أما معناها السياسي فيعني مجموعة الأساليب التي يتبعها السياسيون لخداع الشعب وإغراءه ظاهرياً للوصول للسلطة وخدمة مصالحهم. 

ديمقراطية : 

مصطلح يوناني مؤلف من لفظينالأول (ديموس) ومعناه الشعب، والآخر (كراتوس) ومعناه سيادة، فمعنى المصطلح إذاًسيادة الشعب أو حكم الشعب . والديمقراطية نظام سياسي اجتماعي تكون فيه السيادةلجميع المواطنين ويوفر لهم المشاركة الحرة في صنع التشريعات التي تنظم الحياةالعامة، والديمقراطية كنظام سياسي تقوم على حكم الشعب لنفسه مباشرة، أو بواسطةممثلين منتخبين بحرية كاملة ( كما يُزعم ! ) ، وأما أن تكون الديمقراطية اجتماعية أي أنها أسلوب حياة يقوم على المساواة وحرية الرأي والتفكير، وأما أن تكون اقتصادية تنظم الإنتاج وتصون حقوق العمال، وتحقق العدالة الاجتماعية. 

إن تشعب مقومات المعنى العام للديمقراطية وتعدد النظريات بشأنها، علاوة على تميز أنواعها وتعدد أنظمتها، والاختلاف حول غاياتها ، ومحاولة تطبيقها في مجتمعات ذات قيم وتكويناتاجتماعية وتاريخية مختلفة، يجعل مسألة تحديد نمط ديمقراطي دقيق وثابت مسألة غيرواردة عملياً، إلا أن للنظام الديمقراطي ثلاثة أركان أساسية: 

أ‌- حكم الشعب . 

ب-المساواة . 

ج‌- الحرية الفكرية . 

ومعلوم استغلال الدوللهذا الشعار البراق الذي لم يجد تطبيقًا حقيقيًا له على أرض الواقع ؛ حتى في أعرقالدول ديمقراطية – كما يقال - . ومعلوم أيضًا تعارض بعض مكونات هذا الشعار البراقالذي افتُتن به البعض مع أحكام الإسلام. 

راديكالية (جذرية) : 

الراديكالية لغة نسبة إلىكلمة راديكال الفرنسية وتعني الجذر، واصطلاحاً تعني نهج الأحزاب والحركات السياسيةالذي يتوجه إلى إحداث إصلاح شامل وعميق في بنية المجتمع، والراديكالية هي على تقاطعمع الليبرالية الإصلاحية التي يكتفي نهجها بالعمل على تحقيق بعض الإصلاحات في واقع المجتمع، والراديكالية نزعة تقدمية تنظر إلى مشاكل المجتمع ومعضلاته ومعوقاته نظرة شاملة تتناول مختلف ميادينه السياسية والدستورية والاقتصادية والفكرية والاجتماعية،بقصد إحداث تغير جذري في بنيته، لنقله من واقع التخلف والجمود إلى واقع التقدم والتطور. 

ومصطلح الراديكالية يطلق الآن على الجماعات المتطرفة والمتشددة في مبادئها.



 
.



.



****

----------


## دموع الغصون

***



.



.
*رأسمالية :




الرأسمالية نظام اجتماعي اقتصادي تُطلق فيه حرية الفرد في المجتمع السياسي، للبحث وراء مصالحه الاقتصادية والمالية بهدف تحقيق أكبر ربح شخصي ممكن، وبوسائل مختلفة تتعارض في الغالب مع مصلحة الغالبية الساحقة في المجتمع... وبمعنى آخر : إن الفرد في ظل النظام الرأسمالي يتمتع بقدر وافر منالحرية في اختيار ما يراه مناسباً من الأعمال الاقتصادية الاستثمارية وبالطريقةالتي يحددها من أجل تأمين رغباته وإرضاء جشعه، لهذا ارتبط النظام الرأسمالي بالحريةالاقتصادية أو ما يعرف بالنظام الاقتصادي الحر، وأحياناً يخلي الميدان نهائياً لتنافس الأفراد وتكالبهم على جمع الثروات عن طريق سوء استعمال الحرية التي أباحها النظام الرأسمالي.


رجعية :


مصطلح سياسي اجتماعي يدل على التيارات المعارضة للمفاهيم التقدمية الحديثة وذلك عن طريق التمسك بالتقاليد الموروثة،ويرتبط هذا المفهوم بالاتجاه اليميني المتعصب المعارض للتطورات الاجتماعية السياسية والاقتصادية إما من مواقع طبقية أو لتمسك موهوم بالتقاليد، وهي حركة تسعى إلىالتشبث بالماضي؛ لأنه يمثل مصالح قطاعات خاصة من الشعب على حساب الصالح العام. ( وقد استورد المنافقون هذا المصطلح من الغرب وحاولوا إلصاقه بأهل الإسلام ! الداعينإلى تحكيم الكتاب والسنة ) .


شوفينية :


مصطلح سياسي من أصل فرنسييرمز إلى التعصب القومي المتطرف، وتطور معنى المصطلح للدلالة على التعصب القومي الأعمى والعداء للأجانب، كما استخدم المصطلح لوصم الأفكار الفاشية والنازية في أوروبا، ويُنسب المصطلح إلى جندي فرنسي اسمه نيقولا شوفان حارب تحت قيادة نابليونوكان يُضرب به المثل لتعصبه لوطنه.


غيفارية :


نظرية سياسية يسارية نشأت في كوبا وانتشرت منها إلى كافة دول أمريكا اللاتينية، مؤسسها هو ارنتسوتشيغيفارا أحد أبرز قادة الثورة الكوبية، وهي نظرية أشد تماسكاً من الشيوعية، وتؤيد العنف الثوري ، وتركز على دور الفرد في مسار التاريخ، وهي تعتبر الإمبريالية الأمريكية العدو الرئيس للشعوب، وترفض الغيفارية استلام السلطة سلمياً وتركز على الكفاح المسلح وتتبنى النظريات الاشتراكية.


فاشية :


نظام فكريوأيديولوجي عنصري يقوم على تمجيد الفرد على حساب اضطهاد جماعي للشعوب، والفاشية تتمثل بسيطرة فئة دكتاتورية ضعيفة على مقدرات الأمة ككل، طريقها في ذلك العنف وسفك الدماء والحقد على حركة الشعب وحريته، والطراز الأوروبي يتمثل بنظام هتلر وفرانكو وموسيليني، وهناك عشرات التنظيمات الفاشية التي ما تزال موجودة حتى الآن ، وهيحالياً تجد صداها عند عصابات متعددة في العالم الثالث، واشتق اسم الفاشية من لفظ فاشيو الإيطالي ويعني حزمة من القضبان استخدمت رمزاً رومانياً يعني الوحدة والقوة،كما أنها تعني الجماعة التي انفصلت عن الحزب الاشتراكي الإيطالي بعد الحرب بزعامة موسيليني الذي يعتبر أول من نادى بالفاشية كمذهب سياسي.


فيدرالية :


نظام سياسي يقوم على بناء علاقات تعاون محل علاقات تبعية بين عدة دوليربطها اتحاد مركزي ؛ على أن يكون هذا الاتحاد مبنيًا على أساس الاعتراف بوجود حكومة مركزية لكل الدولة الاتحادية، وحكومات ذاتية للولايات أو المقاطعات التي تنقسم إليها الدولة، ويكون توزيع السلطات مقسماً بين الحكومات الإقليمية والحكومة المركزية.


كونفدرالية :


يُطلق على الكونفدرالية اسم الاتحاد التعاهدي أو الاستقلالي ؛ حيث تُبرم اتفاقيات بين عدة دول تهدف لتنظيم بعض الأهداف المشتركة بينها ؛ كالدفاع وتنسيق الشؤون الاقتصادية والثقافية ، وإقامة هيئة مشتركة تتولى تنسيق هذه الأهداف ، كما تحتفظ كل دولة من هذه الدول بشخصيتها القانونية وسيادتها الخارجية والداخلية ، ولكل منها رئيسها الخاص بهاليبرالية (تحررية) :


مذهب رأسمالي اقترن ظهوره بالثورة الصناعية وظهور الطبقة البرجوازية الوسطى في المجتمعات الأوروبية، وتمثل الليبرالية صراع الطبقة الصناعية والتجارية التي ظهرت مع الثورة الصناعية ضد القوى التقليدية الإقطاعية التي كانت تجمع بين الملكية الاستبدادية والكنيسة.


وتعني الليبرالية إنشاء حكومة برلمانية يتم فيها حق التمثيل السياسي لجميع المواطنين ، وحرية الكلمة والعبادة ،وإلغاء الامتيازات الطبقية، وحرية التجارة الخارجية ، وعدم تدخل الدولة في شؤون الاقتصاد إلا إذا كان هذا التدخل يؤمن الحد الأدنى من الحرية الاقتصادية لجميع المواطنين.


( وقد افتُتن مقلدو الغرب لدينا بهذه الفكرة الجاهلية التيتُعارض أحكام الإسلام في كثير مما نادت به ؛ وعلى رأسه : حرية الكفر والضلال والجهربه ؛ والمساواة بين ما فرق الله بينه .. الخ الانحرافات التي ليس هنا مجال ذكرها )


مبدأ أيزنهاور:


أعلنه الرئيس الأمريكي دوايت أيزنهاور في الخامس منيناير عام 1957م ضمن رسالة وجهها للكونجرس في سياق خطابه السنوي الذي ركز فيه على أهمية سد الفراغ السياسي الذي نتج في المنطقة العربية بعد انسحاب بريطانيا منها،وطالب الكونجرس بتفويض الإدارة الأمريكية بتقديم مساعدات عسكرية للدول التي تحتاجها للدفاع عن أمنها ضد الأخطار الشيوعية، وهو بذلك يرمي إلى عدم المواجهة المباشرة معالسوفيت وخلق المبررات، بل إناطة مهمة مقاومة النفوذ والتسلل السوفيتي إلى المناطق الحيوية بالنسبة للأمن الغربي بالدول المعنية الصديقة للولايات المتحدة عن طريق تزويدها بأسباب القوة لمقاومة الشيوعية ، وكذلك دعم تلك الدول اقتصادياً حتى لاتؤدي الأوضاع الاقتصادية السيئة إلى تنامي الأفكار



الشيوعية.


ولاقى هذاالمبدأ معارضة في بعض الدول العربية بدعوى أنه سيؤدي إلى ضرب العالم العربي فيالنهاية، عن طريق تقسيم الدول العربية إلى فريقين متضاربين : أحدهما مؤيد للشيوعيةوالآخر خاضع للهيمنة الغربية.

.



.



****

----------


## دموع الغصون

***



.



.


*مبدأ ترومان : 
أعلنه الرئيس الأمريكي هاري ترومان في مارس 1947 م للدفاع عناليونان وتركيا وشرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط في وجه الأطماع السوفيتية، ودعم الحكوماتالمعارضة للأيديولوجيات السوفيتية الواقعة في هذه المنطقة، والهدف من هذا المبدأ هوخنق القوة السوفيتية ومنعها من التسرب إلى المناطق ذات الثقل الاستراتيجيوالاقتصادي البارز بالنسبة للأمن الغربي. 
مبدأ كارتر : 
أعلنه ا لرئيس الأمريكي جيمي كارتر، أكد فيه تصميم الولايات المتحدة على مقاومة أي خطريهدد الخليج ؛ بما في ذلك استخدام القوة العسكرية، وكانت جذور هذا المبدأ هي فكرةإنشاء قوات التدخل السريع للتدخل في المنطقة وحث حلفائها للمشاركة في هذه القوة،وقد أنشئت قيادة عسكرية مستقلة لهذه القوة عرفت (بالسنتكوم). 
مبدأ مونرو: 
وضعه الرئيس الأمريكي جيمس مونرو عام 1823 م وحمل اسمه ؛ وينص على تطبيقسياسة شبه انعزالية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في علاقاتها الخارجية، وظل هذاالمبدأ سائداً في محدودية الدور الأمريكي في السياسة الدولية حتى الحرب العالميةالثانية في القرن الحالي حين خرجت أمريكا إلى العالم كقوة دنيوية عظمى. 
مبدأ نيكسون: 
أعلنه الرئيس الأمريكي ريتشارد نيكسون في يوليو عام 1969 م ؛ وينص على أن الولايات المتحدة ستعمل على تشجيع بلدان العالم الثالث علىتحمل مسؤوليات أكبر في الدفاع عن نفسها، وأن يقتصر دور أمريكا على تقديم المشورةوتزويد تلك الدول بالخبرة والمساعدة ( ! ) 
مبدأ ويلسون : 
وضعهالرئيس الأمريكي وودر ويلسون عام 1918 م ؛ ويتألف من 14 نقطة، ويركز على مبدأالاهتمام بصورة أكبر بمستقبل السلم والأمن في الشرق الأوسط ، وكان هذا المبدأ ينصعلى علنية الاتفاقيات كأساس لمشروعيتها الدولية، وهو ما كان يحمل إدانة صريحة لاتفاقية سايكس بيكو التي سبقت إعلانه بسنتين، ولمبدأ الممارسات الدبلوماسية التآمرية التي مارستها تلك الدول. 
كما دعا مبدأ ويلسون ضمن بنوده إلى منحالقوميات التي كانت تخضع لسلطة الدولة العثمانية كل الضمانات التي تؤكد حقها فيالأمن والتقدم والاستقلال، والطلب من حلفائه الأوروبيين التخلي عن سياساتهمالاستعمارية واحترام حق الشعوب في تقرير مصيرها ( ! ) 
ولما اصطدمت مبادئه بمعارضة حلفائه الأوروبيين في المؤتمر الذي عقد بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى فيباريس، أمكن التوفيق بين الموقفين بالعثور على صيغة (الانتداب الدولي) المتمثل فيإدارة المناطق بواسطة عصبة الأمم وبإشراف مباشر منها، على أن توكل المهمة لبريطانياوفرنسا نيابة عن العصبة ( !) 
يسار - يمين : 
اصطلاحان استخدما في البرلمان البريطاني، حيث كان يجلس المؤيدون للسلطة في اليمين ، والمعارضون فياليسار ؛ فأصبح يُطلق على المعارضين للسلطة لقب اليسار، وتطور الاصطلاحان نظراًلتطور الأوضاع السياسية في دول العالم ؛ حيث أصبح يُطلق اليمين على الداعين للمحافظة على الأوضاع القائمة، ومصطلح اليسار على المطالبين بعمل تغييرات جذرية،ومن ثم تطور مفهوم المصطلحان إلى أن شاع استخدام مصطلح اليسار للدلالة على الاتجاهات الثورية ، واليمين للدلالة على الاتجاهات المحافظة، والاتجاهات التي لهاصبغة دينية.
فيدرالية : 
نظام سياسي يقوم على بناء علاقات تعاون محل علاقات تبعية بين عدة دول يربطها اتحاد مركزي ؛ على أن يكون هذا الاتحاد مبنيًا على أساس الاعتراف بوجود حكومة مركزية لكل الدولة الاتحادية، وحكومات ذاتية للولايات أوالمقاطعات التي تنقسم إليها الدولة، ويكون توزيع السلطات مقسماً بين الحكومات الإقليمية والحكومة المركزية. 
كونفدرالية : 
يُطلق على الكونفدرالية اسم الاتحاد التعاهدي أو الاستقلالي ؛ حيث تُبرم اتفاقيات بين عدة دول تهدف لتنظيم بعض الأهداف المشتركة بينها ؛ كالدفاع وتنسيق الشؤون الاقتصادية والثقافية ، وإقامة هيئة مشتركة تتولى تنسيق هذه الأهداف ، كما تحتفظ كل دولة من هذه الدول بشخصيتها القانونية وسيادتها الخارجية والداخلية ، ولكل منها رئيسها الخاص بها

.



.



****

----------


## دموع الغصون

***



.



.

* أحكام عرفية :

لوائح استثنائية تلجأ إليها السلطة التنفيذية تحت ظروف حالة الطوارئ ، تسمح لها بتعطيل بعض أحكام الدستور ، حتى تستطيع تلافي بعض الأخطار التي تتعرض لها البلاد ، كنشوب ثورة داخلية أو وقوع غزو خارجي ، وفي هذه الحالة تطبق السلطة التنفيذية ما يعرف بقانون الطوارئ الذي يخولها سلطات واسعة و استثنائية .

الإرهاب :

استخدام العنف غير القانوني أو التهديد به بأشكاله المختلفة بغية تحقيق هدف سياسي معين ، ويستخدم كوسيلة من وسائل الحصول على معلومات أو مطالب أو أموال . وبشكل عام استخدام الإكراه لإخضاع طرف مناوئ لمشيئة الجهة الإرهابية ، و الإرهاب ليس وسيلة متفقا على استخدامها في التيارات السياسية ولا تقره معظم الحركات السياسية في العالم .

استبداد :

الاستِبْدادُ كلمةٌ تطلق عبر التاريخ لتصف أشكالاً متعددة من الحكم على رأسها حكام لديهم سلطة لاقيد عليها. وعلى سبيل المثال، كان الاستبداد في بلاد الإغريق يعني ببساطة الحكم المطلق لشخص واحد، إلا أن العديد من المستبدين الإغريق كانوا حكَّاماً رحماء ومقتدرين.

كذلك تشير كلمة استبداد إلى نوعٍ من الحكم يكون فيه لشخص واحد الحكم المطلق المكتسب عن طريق القوة العسكرية أو الخداع السياسي. مثل هؤلاء الطغاة لا تؤيدهم أغلبية الشعب وعليهم استخدام القوة للحفاظـ على الحكم.

وثمة تعريف آخر للاستبداد وهو حكومة يحكم فيها شخص واحد أو مجموعة من الناس بطرق قاسية وقمعية أو غير عادلة. وفي الكثير من الحالات، نجد أن الطغاة يستخدمون سلطتهم في الأساس لخدمة منافعهم. ويمكن أن نسمي الحكام ذوي السلطة المطلقة والذين يريدون الارتقاء بمصالح المجتمع المستَبِدِّين إذا كانوا يكبتون حرية الشعب. وفي يومنا هذا، كثيرًا ما تُستخدم كلمة استبداد لتعني نوعًا ما من الدكتاتورية.

إستراتيجية :

علم وفن وضع الخطط العامة المدروسة بعناية والمصممة بشكل متلاحق ومتفاعل ومنسق لاستخدام الموارد ومختلف أشكال الثروة والقوة لتحقيق الأهداف الكبرى في جميع الأصعدة ومن خلال التركيز على التخطيط والتتابع ، لا مجرد الإدارة العامة لأي موضوع .

استعمار :

ظاهرة سياسية اقتصادية وعسكرية متفرعة ومتصلة بظاهرة الاستعمار (الإمبريالية) . وتتجسد في قدوم موجات متتالية من سكان البلدان الإمبريالية الى المستعمرات قبل الاحتلال العسكري أو بعده ، بقصد استيطانها والإقامة فيها بشكل دائم ، أو الهيمنة على الحياة الاقتصادية والثقافية واستغلال ثروات البلاد بشكل سلب ونهب ، فضلا عن تحطيم كرامة شعوب البلدان المستعمَرة ، وتدمير تراثها الحضاري والثقافي وفرض الثقافة الغربية الاستعمارية على أنها الثقافة الوحيدة القادرة على نقل البلاد المتخلفة الى حضارة العصر !

إنتلجنسيا :

هم الفئة المثقفة من أناس يمارسون نشاطا فكريا بحكم مهنهم ، ومنهم رجال العلم والفن والمهندسون والأطباء .. الخ والجزء الأكبر من الموظفين . وفي بلدان العالم الثالث تقوم الإنتلجنسيا بدور أساسي في حركة التحرر القومي وفي نشر الوعي بضرورة الحفاظ على الشخصية القومية في وجه المؤثرات الخارجية .

إقليمية :

ترمز الى الحركات السياسية الاجتماعية التي تسعى الى إثارة الشعور بالشخصية الإقليمية المحلية والمطالبة على هذا الأساس بالحكم الذاتي أو الانفصال عن الكيان الأكبر . ويعود السبب في ذلك الى عوامل مختلفة منها ما هو ثقافي أحيانا ، أو اقتصادي أو سياسي متأثرا بالعوامل الاقتصادية والثقافية . وفي الوطن العربي يعود السبب في بعض النزعات الإقليمية الى هذه الأسباب . وأحيانا يكون لأسباب مثل الشعوبية و الطائفية أو بالتحريض الإمبريالي ، أو لضعف الوعي سواء عند الحكومة أو الشعب ، أو الانقطاع الجغرافي بسبب التأثر بفترة الخضوع للحكم الاستعماري في تاريخ العرب الحديث مما يضفي على الكيانات الإقليمية طابع الشرعية بحكم التقادم والمصالح الضالعة ضمن جدران التجزئة . 

أيديولوجية :

مصطلح لاتيني في الأصل يعني علم الأفكار ، وكشيء مقابل للعالم المحسوس وربما مناقض له ، وعند ماركس يعني مجموعة الأفكار والمعتقدات التي تسود مجتمعا بفعل الظروف الاقتصادية والسياسية القائمة . وفي علم الاجتماع ، عند (مانهايم ) مثلا يعني الأسلوب في التفكير ، وفرق بين الأيديولوجيات (المحددة) لفئات صغيرة معنية ، تعبر عن سعيها وراء مصالحها الضيقة . والأيديولوجيات (الشاملة) التي هي التزام كامل بطريق الحياة .. ومنهم من عرَفها بأنها دين علماني .. ومنهم من عرَفها كنظام لتفسير الظواهر ، كطريقة لتسهيل فهمها للفئات الاجتماعية المعنية . أما الشيوعية المعاصرة فتعرِفها على أنها تعكس الوعي على حقائق الصراع الطبقي .

ويمكن القول أن الأيديولوجية ناتج عملية تكوين نسق فكري عام يفسر الطبيعة والمجتمع والفرد مما يحدد موقفا فكريا و عمليا لمعتنق هذا النسق الذي يربط و يكامل بين الأفكار في مختلف الميادين الفكرية السياسية والأخلاقية والفلسفية ، ولا يعني ذلك اتخاذ موقف مطلق و جامد من الظواهر الاجتماعية التي هي بطبيعتها متحركة و متطورة .

انقلاب :

عمل مفاجئ و عنيف تقوم به فئة أو مجموعة من الفئات من داخل الدولة تنتمي في معظم الأحيان الى الجيش ضد السلطة الشرعية فتقلبها و تستولي على الحكم . وذلك وفق خطة موضوعة مسبقا . ويتخذ الانقلاب عدة أشكال ، فقد يتدخل الجيش بشكل غير مباشر ليفرض الحكومة التي يريد ، وقد يتدخل الجيش متذرعا ( بعجز المدنيين ) ، و سوء استغلال اللعبة الديمقراطية .

وأحيانا يكون الانقلاب تغييرا في السلطة الحاكمة ، ودون المساس بجوهر النظام السياسي و الاجتماعي و الاقتصادي . وكثيرا ما تكون الانقلابات بمثابة ضربات إجهاضية للثورة الحقيقية ، لذا يجب التفريق بين الثورة والانقلاب .

انهزامية :

هي روح السلبية والتراجع التي تسيطر على دولة أو شعب أثناء قيام صراع بينهما وبين دولة أخرى سواء كان الصراع حربا فعلية أم حربا باردة . وشاع هذا الاصطلاح منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية ، نتيجة لضعف الوعي القومي أو نتيجة لنجاح الدعاية التي تبثها الدولة المعادية ، أو مظهرا من مظاهر الانحلال الخلقي والإنساني لدى شعب من الشعوب ، وتكون الانهزامية بذلك خطوة نحو الاستسلام و الهزيمة التامة .

الأوبك :



منظمة البلدان المصدرة للنفط ، أعلن تأسيسها عام 1960 في بغداد واختيرت جنيف (في البداية ) مقرا لها . وكانت تضم في البداية (العراق ، الكويت ، السعودية ، إيران ، فنزويلا ) كهيئة تأسيسية ثم انضمت إليها ليبيا وإندونيسيا وأبو ظبي والجزائر و نيجيريا والأكوادور والغابون حتى نهاية عام 1975 .

أوتوقراطية :

يطلق هذا المصطلح على الحكومات الفردية ، حيث يتمثل الاستبداد في إطلاق سلطات الحاكم الفرد في استعمالها إياها بعض الأحيان تحقيقا لمآربه الشخصية . ويميز (موريس دي فريجيه) بين نوعين للأوتوقراطية ، الأول : الأوتوقراطية المعلنة التي هي الاستثناء وتوجد في الأحزاب الفاشية أو الشبيهة بها ، حيث تحل (رغبة الحاكم) محل الانتخاب كأساس للشرعية . والثاني : الأوتوقراطية المقننة هي إخفاء تعيين أوتوقراطي تحت مظاهر مختلفة الدرجة من الديمقراطية ، وقد يعتبر النظام الأوتوقراطي ذاته بمثابة الحكم ، لأنه مستقل عن الأحزاب وفوق الأحزاب وفوق الأطراف و الأفراد . إن الدولة الأوتوقراطية تتظاهر بأنها مستقلة عن جميع الفئات الاجتماعية ، لكنها في واقع الأمر بين أيدي طبقة أو جماعة منظمة .

بالون اختبار :

مصطلح سياسي صحافي ، يقصد به تسريب معلومات ، غالبا ما تكون خاطئة ، الى جهة إعلامية معينة ، بقصد إيصالها الى الرأي العام ، ومعرفة موقفه وردات فعله تجاهها ، فإذا ما أثارت هذه المعلومات استياءا عاما ، تعمد الجهة المسربة ، الى نفيها أو تكذيبها بشكل أو بآخر . أما إذا جاءت ردود الفعل فاترة أو مستحسنة ، عمدت الجهة الى تأكيدها و تثبيتها .

برلمان :

اصطلاح في اللغتين الفرنسية والإنجليزية وجد في القرن الثالث عشر ، للإشارة الى أي اجتماع للمناقشة . وأصل الكلمة ( يتكلم ) بالفرنسية ، أو المكان الذي ينعقد فيه الاجتماع ، وفي الإنجليزية أطلقت الكلمة على الهيئة التشريعية العليا التي تتكون من مجلس العموم ومجلس اللوردات . وبحكم نفوذ الإنجليز في القرن التاسع عشر ونصف القرن العشرين ، انتقلت التسمية و النظام الى مناطق كثيرة في العالم . و مهمة البرلمان التشريع و مراقبة الهيئة التنفيذية (الحكومة) ومنحها الثقة أو حجبها عنها .

البروليتاريا :

كانت قديما تعني المواطن من الدرجة السادسة ، الذين لا يدفعون الضرائب ، فقط هم لإنجاب الأولاد الذين سيصبحون عبيدا و جنودا في المجتمع الروماني . وفي بدايات القرن التاسع عشر أصبح المصطلح يدل على الطبقات التي لا تملك شيئا ولا تستطيع الاستمرار بالحياة إلا بعملها ، كطبقة بائسة و معدومة . وعند ماركس هم طبقة العمال الحديثين الذين لا يعيشون إلا بقدر ما يجدون عملا ، ولا يجدون عملا إلا إذا كان العمل يزيد رأس المال ، فهم الطبقة المناقضة تماما لنمو البرجوازية .

البروليتاريا الرثة :

كلمة ألمانية لفئة من العمال، ينشئون على هامش الحياة الاقتصادية، ويعملون في الأعمال غيرالإنتاجية، كخدمة المنازل و مسح الأحذية والبحث في القمامة، والعاهرات،ويستخدمها الماركسيون في التعبيرعن الفئات التي يصعب اكتسابها الوعي الطبقي .

البطالة :

هي بشكل عام التوقف عن العمل أو عدم وجود إمكانية لتشغيل الأيدي العاملة بسبب الوضع الاقتصادي ضمن مهنة معينة أو مؤسسة ما . وهي توجد في معظم البلدان الصناعية والبلدان المتخلفة على حد سواء . وأهم أسبابها عدم وجود سياسات حكومية تتدخل في تأمين العمل . وازدياد عدد السكان ، وعدم الاستثمار الكافي لإيجاد فرص للعمل بسبب تفشي الفساد ، وحلول الآلة محل الإنسان والأزمات الاقتصادية الدورية التي تؤدي الى الإفلاس ، وتباطؤ النشاط الاقتصادي ..

البلوتوقراطية :

هو نمط حكم الأغنياء ، بمعنى أن يكون الحكم أو السلطة الفعلية في أيدي أصحاب الثروة ، و أن النفوذ الحقيقي في الدولة محصور في دائرة طبقة الأغنياء ، بحيث تتركز السلطة بهم ، وبالتالي فالمعيار الأساسي لها هو المال ومدى الغنى في تكديس الثروة وبالتالي النفوذ . ويتميز هذا النمط من الحكم بصفة الفساد ، حيث تنتشر الرشوة بكل صورها والإرهاب بكل أشكاله .

البنتاجون :

اسم يطلق على سكرتارية الدفاع وقيادة الأركان للقوات المسلحة الأمريكية وقد أخذ هذا الاسم من شكل البناء الخماسي الأضلاع الذي تعمل فيه هذه الأجهزة .

البنية التحتية :

في المفهوم السياسي ـ الاقتصادي يتم تصوير ذلك المشهد بالبناء ، ولتحديد الأبعاد والعلاقات الدائمة في مستويين : البنية التحتية : ويعني مجموع الأبعاد والعلاقات الموجودة في المستوى الاقتصادي وخاصة فيما يتعلق بنوعية البعد ، والعلاقة بين المنتج المباشر ووسائل الإنتاج والتبادل والتوزيع .البنية الفوقية :

ويعني مجموع الأبعاد والعلاقات الموجودة في المستوى السياسي والفكري للمجتمع سواء كان ذلك من زاوية شكل الدولة و مؤسساتها و أجهزتها . أو من زاوية نوعية الأفكار و الأيديولوجيات المتحركة في المجتمع والمحركة له .

البرجوازية :

طبقة اجتماعية ارتبطت تاريخيا من حيث نشأتها بالمدن أو القرى الكبيرة ذات الأسواق التجارية ، وكانت مميزة عن طبقتي العمال والنبلاء ، وبالتالي كانت ترمز الى طبقة التجار وأصحاب الأعمال و المحلات العامة ، والمعنيين بالإشراف على شؤون الصناعة والتجارة . وقد قامت البرجوازية على أنقاض النظام الإقطاعي وازدياد التجارة الدولية بين الشرق والغرب على أثر الحروب الصليبية . وتنظر الماركسية الى البرجوازية كالرأسمالية ، أي كل ما هو خارج عن إطار الطبقة العاملة ومستغل لجهدها وطاقتها .

وتقسم البرجوازية الى كبيرة وصغيرة . وعلى الصعيد السياسي أفرزت البرجوازية الدولة القومية الحديثة والديمقراطية الليبرالية والبرلمانية الى جانب الفاشية والنازية والإمبريالية الحديثة .
البرجوازية الصغيرة :

هي الشريحة الدنيا من الطبقة البرجوازية وتضم صغار الفلاحين وصغار التجار و أصحاب الحرف ، بمعنى صغار المنتجين الذين يعتمدون على أنفسهم ولا يستغلون غيرهم .

البرجوازية الوطنية :

هي الشريحة الوسطى من البرجوازية ، وتلعب دورا تقدميا في العالم الثالث ، حيث الدول حديثة الاستقلال ، فهي تتحالف مع الطبقة العاملة ، وتقف وراء سياسة الاستقلال الاقتصادي ورفض التبعية الأجنبية . وعادة ما تقبل بعض أشكال السياسة الاشتراكية ، بحيث تحفظ حدا أدنى من الملكية دون إلغائها .

بيروقراطية :

مشتقة في الأصل من (المكاتب) .. وتعني حكم وتحكم المكاتب و الموظفين في الحياة الاجتماعية . وفي الاستخدام الاشتراكي ، أصبح مدلول هذه الكلمة مقترن بالازدراء على أساس أن البيروقراطية تعوق وتعرقل التحول الاشتراكي ، كما تهدده بعد حدوثه
*
*
.



.



****

----------


## دموع الغصون

***



.



.

* أحكام عرفية :

لوائح استثنائية تلجأ إليها السلطة التنفيذية تحت ظروف حالة الطوارئ ، تسمح لها بتعطيل بعض أحكام الدستور ، حتى تستطيع تلافي بعض الأخطار التي تتعرض لها البلاد ، كنشوب ثورة داخلية أو وقوع غزو خارجي ، وفي هذه الحالة تطبق السلطة التنفيذية ما يعرف بقانون الطوارئ الذي يخولها سلطات واسعة و استثنائية .

الإرهاب :

استخدام العنف غير القانوني أو التهديد به بأشكاله المختلفة بغية تحقيق هدف سياسي معين ، ويستخدم كوسيلة من وسائل الحصول على معلومات أو مطالب أو أموال . وبشكل عام استخدام الإكراه لإخضاع طرف مناوئ لمشيئة الجهة الإرهابية ، و الإرهاب ليس وسيلة متفقا على استخدامها في التيارات السياسية ولا تقره معظم الحركات السياسية في العالم .

استبداد :

الاستِبْدادُ كلمةٌ تطلق عبر التاريخ لتصف أشكالاً متعددة من الحكم على رأسها حكام لديهم سلطة لاقيد عليها. وعلى سبيل المثال، كان الاستبداد في بلاد الإغريق يعني ببساطة الحكم المطلق لشخص واحد، إلا أن العديد من المستبدين الإغريق كانوا حكَّاماً رحماء ومقتدرين.

كذلك تشير كلمة استبداد إلى نوعٍ من الحكم يكون فيه لشخص واحد الحكم المطلق المكتسب عن طريق القوة العسكرية أو الخداع السياسي. مثل هؤلاء الطغاة لا تؤيدهم أغلبية الشعب وعليهم استخدام القوة للحفاظـ على الحكم.

وثمة تعريف آخر للاستبداد وهو حكومة يحكم فيها شخص واحد أو مجموعة من الناس بطرق قاسية وقمعية أو غير عادلة. وفي الكثير من الحالات، نجد أن الطغاة يستخدمون سلطتهم في الأساس لخدمة منافعهم. ويمكن أن نسمي الحكام ذوي السلطة المطلقة والذين يريدون الارتقاء بمصالح المجتمع المستَبِدِّين إذا كانوا يكبتون حرية الشعب. وفي يومنا هذا، كثيرًا ما تُستخدم كلمة استبداد لتعني نوعًا ما من الدكتاتورية.

إستراتيجية :

علم وفن وضع الخطط العامة المدروسة بعناية والمصممة بشكل متلاحق ومتفاعل ومنسق لاستخدام الموارد ومختلف أشكال الثروة والقوة لتحقيق الأهداف الكبرى في جميع الأصعدة ومن خلال التركيز على التخطيط والتتابع ، لا مجرد الإدارة العامة لأي موضوع .

استعمار :

ظاهرة سياسية اقتصادية وعسكرية متفرعة ومتصلة بظاهرة الاستعمار (الإمبريالية) . وتتجسد في قدوم موجات متتالية من سكان البلدان الإمبريالية الى المستعمرات قبل الاحتلال العسكري أو بعده ، بقصد استيطانها والإقامة فيها بشكل دائم ، أو الهيمنة على الحياة الاقتصادية والثقافية واستغلال ثروات البلاد بشكل سلب ونهب ، فضلا عن تحطيم كرامة شعوب البلدان المستعمَرة ، وتدمير تراثها الحضاري والثقافي وفرض الثقافة الغربية الاستعمارية على أنها الثقافة الوحيدة القادرة على نقل البلاد المتخلفة الى حضارة العصر !

إنتلجنسيا :

هم الفئة المثقفة من أناس يمارسون نشاطا فكريا بحكم مهنهم ، ومنهم رجال العلم والفن والمهندسون والأطباء .. الخ والجزء الأكبر من الموظفين . وفي بلدان العالم الثالث تقوم الإنتلجنسيا بدور أساسي في حركة التحرر القومي وفي نشر الوعي بضرورة الحفاظ على الشخصية القومية في وجه المؤثرات الخارجية .

إقليمية :

ترمز الى الحركات السياسية الاجتماعية التي تسعى الى إثارة الشعور بالشخصية الإقليمية المحلية والمطالبة على هذا الأساس بالحكم الذاتي أو الانفصال عن الكيان الأكبر . ويعود السبب في ذلك الى عوامل مختلفة منها ما هو ثقافي أحيانا ، أو اقتصادي أو سياسي متأثرا بالعوامل الاقتصادية والثقافية . وفي الوطن العربي يعود السبب في بعض النزعات الإقليمية الى هذه الأسباب . وأحيانا يكون لأسباب مثل الشعوبية و الطائفية أو بالتحريض الإمبريالي ، أو لضعف الوعي سواء عند الحكومة أو الشعب ، أو الانقطاع الجغرافي بسبب التأثر بفترة الخضوع للحكم الاستعماري في تاريخ العرب الحديث مما يضفي على الكيانات الإقليمية طابع الشرعية بحكم التقادم والمصالح الضالعة ضمن جدران التجزئة . 

أيديولوجية :

مصطلح لاتيني في الأصل يعني علم الأفكار ، وكشيء مقابل للعالم المحسوس وربما مناقض له ، وعند ماركس يعني مجموعة الأفكار والمعتقدات التي تسود مجتمعا بفعل الظروف الاقتصادية والسياسية القائمة . وفي علم الاجتماع ، عند (مانهايم ) مثلا يعني الأسلوب في التفكير ، وفرق بين الأيديولوجيات (المحددة) لفئات صغيرة معنية ، تعبر عن سعيها وراء مصالحها الضيقة . والأيديولوجيات (الشاملة) التي هي التزام كامل بطريق الحياة .. ومنهم من عرَفها بأنها دين علماني .. ومنهم من عرَفها كنظام لتفسير الظواهر ، كطريقة لتسهيل فهمها للفئات الاجتماعية المعنية . أما الشيوعية المعاصرة فتعرِفها على أنها تعكس الوعي على حقائق الصراع الطبقي .

ويمكن القول أن الأيديولوجية ناتج عملية تكوين نسق فكري عام يفسر الطبيعة والمجتمع والفرد مما يحدد موقفا فكريا و عمليا لمعتنق هذا النسق الذي يربط و يكامل بين الأفكار في مختلف الميادين الفكرية السياسية والأخلاقية والفلسفية ، ولا يعني ذلك اتخاذ موقف مطلق و جامد من الظواهر الاجتماعية التي هي بطبيعتها متحركة و متطورة .

انقلاب :

عمل مفاجئ و عنيف تقوم به فئة أو مجموعة من الفئات من داخل الدولة تنتمي في معظم الأحيان الى الجيش ضد السلطة الشرعية فتقلبها و تستولي على الحكم . وذلك وفق خطة موضوعة مسبقا . ويتخذ الانقلاب عدة أشكال ، فقد يتدخل الجيش بشكل غير مباشر ليفرض الحكومة التي يريد ، وقد يتدخل الجيش متذرعا ( بعجز المدنيين ) ، و سوء استغلال اللعبة الديمقراطية .

وأحيانا يكون الانقلاب تغييرا في السلطة الحاكمة ، ودون المساس بجوهر النظام السياسي و الاجتماعي و الاقتصادي . وكثيرا ما تكون الانقلابات بمثابة ضربات إجهاضية للثورة الحقيقية ، لذا يجب التفريق بين الثورة والانقلاب .

انهزامية :

هي روح السلبية والتراجع التي تسيطر على دولة أو شعب أثناء قيام صراع بينهما وبين دولة أخرى سواء كان الصراع حربا فعلية أم حربا باردة . وشاع هذا الاصطلاح منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية ، نتيجة لضعف الوعي القومي أو نتيجة لنجاح الدعاية التي تبثها الدولة المعادية ، أو مظهرا من مظاهر الانحلال الخلقي والإنساني لدى شعب من الشعوب ، وتكون الانهزامية بذلك خطوة نحو الاستسلام و الهزيمة التامة .

الأوبك :



منظمة البلدان المصدرة للنفط ، أعلن تأسيسها عام 1960 في بغداد واختيرت جنيف (في البداية ) مقرا لها . وكانت تضم في البداية (العراق ، الكويت ، السعودية ، إيران ، فنزويلا ) كهيئة تأسيسية ثم انضمت إليها ليبيا وإندونيسيا وأبو ظبي والجزائر و نيجيريا والأكوادور والغابون حتى نهاية عام 1975 .

أوتوقراطية :

يطلق هذا المصطلح على الحكومات الفردية ، حيث يتمثل الاستبداد في إطلاق سلطات الحاكم الفرد في استعمالها إياها بعض الأحيان تحقيقا لمآربه الشخصية . ويميز (موريس دي فريجيه) بين نوعين للأوتوقراطية ، الأول : الأوتوقراطية المعلنة التي هي الاستثناء وتوجد في الأحزاب الفاشية أو الشبيهة بها ، حيث تحل (رغبة الحاكم) محل الانتخاب كأساس للشرعية . والثاني : الأوتوقراطية المقننة هي إخفاء تعيين أوتوقراطي تحت مظاهر مختلفة الدرجة من الديمقراطية ، وقد يعتبر النظام الأوتوقراطي ذاته بمثابة الحكم ، لأنه مستقل عن الأحزاب وفوق الأحزاب وفوق الأطراف و الأفراد . إن الدولة الأوتوقراطية تتظاهر بأنها مستقلة عن جميع الفئات الاجتماعية ، لكنها في واقع الأمر بين أيدي طبقة أو جماعة منظمة .

بالون اختبار :

مصطلح سياسي صحافي ، يقصد به تسريب معلومات ، غالبا ما تكون خاطئة ، الى جهة إعلامية معينة ، بقصد إيصالها الى الرأي العام ، ومعرفة موقفه وردات فعله تجاهها ، فإذا ما أثارت هذه المعلومات استياءا عاما ، تعمد الجهة المسربة ، الى نفيها أو تكذيبها بشكل أو بآخر . أما إذا جاءت ردود الفعل فاترة أو مستحسنة ، عمدت الجهة الى تأكيدها و تثبيتها .

برلمان :

اصطلاح في اللغتين الفرنسية والإنجليزية وجد في القرن الثالث عشر ، للإشارة الى أي اجتماع للمناقشة . وأصل الكلمة ( يتكلم ) بالفرنسية ، أو المكان الذي ينعقد فيه الاجتماع ، وفي الإنجليزية أطلقت الكلمة على الهيئة التشريعية العليا التي تتكون من مجلس العموم ومجلس اللوردات . وبحكم نفوذ الإنجليز في القرن التاسع عشر ونصف القرن العشرين ، انتقلت التسمية و النظام الى مناطق كثيرة في العالم . و مهمة البرلمان التشريع و مراقبة الهيئة التنفيذية (الحكومة) ومنحها الثقة أو حجبها عنها .

البروليتاريا :

كانت قديما تعني المواطن من الدرجة السادسة ، الذين لا يدفعون الضرائب ، فقط هم لإنجاب الأولاد الذين سيصبحون عبيدا و جنودا في المجتمع الروماني . وفي بدايات القرن التاسع عشر أصبح المصطلح يدل على الطبقات التي لا تملك شيئا ولا تستطيع الاستمرار بالحياة إلا بعملها ، كطبقة بائسة و معدومة . وعند ماركس هم طبقة العمال الحديثين الذين لا يعيشون إلا بقدر ما يجدون عملا ، ولا يجدون عملا إلا إذا كان العمل يزيد رأس المال ، فهم الطبقة المناقضة تماما لنمو البرجوازية .

البروليتاريا الرثة :

كلمة ألمانية لفئة من العمال، ينشئون على هامش الحياة الاقتصادية، ويعملون في الأعمال غيرالإنتاجية، كخدمة المنازل و مسح الأحذية والبحث في القمامة، والعاهرات،ويستخدمها الماركسيون في التعبيرعن الفئات التي يصعب اكتسابها الوعي الطبقي .

البطالة :

هي بشكل عام التوقف عن العمل أو عدم وجود إمكانية لتشغيل الأيدي العاملة بسبب الوضع الاقتصادي ضمن مهنة معينة أو مؤسسة ما . وهي توجد في معظم البلدان الصناعية والبلدان المتخلفة على حد سواء . وأهم أسبابها عدم وجود سياسات حكومية تتدخل في تأمين العمل . وازدياد عدد السكان ، وعدم الاستثمار الكافي لإيجاد فرص للعمل بسبب تفشي الفساد ، وحلول الآلة محل الإنسان والأزمات الاقتصادية الدورية التي تؤدي الى الإفلاس ، وتباطؤ النشاط الاقتصادي ..

البلوتوقراطية :

هو نمط حكم الأغنياء ، بمعنى أن يكون الحكم أو السلطة الفعلية في أيدي أصحاب الثروة ، و أن النفوذ الحقيقي في الدولة محصور في دائرة طبقة الأغنياء ، بحيث تتركز السلطة بهم ، وبالتالي فالمعيار الأساسي لها هو المال ومدى الغنى في تكديس الثروة وبالتالي النفوذ . ويتميز هذا النمط من الحكم بصفة الفساد ، حيث تنتشر الرشوة بكل صورها والإرهاب بكل أشكاله .

البنتاجون :

اسم يطلق على سكرتارية الدفاع وقيادة الأركان للقوات المسلحة الأمريكية وقد أخذ هذا الاسم من شكل البناء الخماسي الأضلاع الذي تعمل فيه هذه الأجهزة .

البنية التحتية :

في المفهوم السياسي ـ الاقتصادي يتم تصوير ذلك المشهد بالبناء ، ولتحديد الأبعاد والعلاقات الدائمة في مستويين : البنية التحتية : ويعني مجموع الأبعاد والعلاقات الموجودة في المستوى الاقتصادي وخاصة فيما يتعلق بنوعية البعد ، والعلاقة بين المنتج المباشر ووسائل الإنتاج والتبادل والتوزيع .البنية الفوقية :

ويعني مجموع الأبعاد والعلاقات الموجودة في المستوى السياسي والفكري للمجتمع سواء كان ذلك من زاوية شكل الدولة و مؤسساتها و أجهزتها . أو من زاوية نوعية الأفكار و الأيديولوجيات المتحركة في المجتمع والمحركة له .

البرجوازية :

طبقة اجتماعية ارتبطت تاريخيا من حيث نشأتها بالمدن أو القرى الكبيرة ذات الأسواق التجارية ، وكانت مميزة عن طبقتي العمال والنبلاء ، وبالتالي كانت ترمز الى طبقة التجار وأصحاب الأعمال و المحلات العامة ، والمعنيين بالإشراف على شؤون الصناعة والتجارة . وقد قامت البرجوازية على أنقاض النظام الإقطاعي وازدياد التجارة الدولية بين الشرق والغرب على أثر الحروب الصليبية . وتنظر الماركسية الى البرجوازية كالرأسمالية ، أي كل ما هو خارج عن إطار الطبقة العاملة ومستغل لجهدها وطاقتها .

وتقسم البرجوازية الى كبيرة وصغيرة . وعلى الصعيد السياسي أفرزت البرجوازية الدولة القومية الحديثة والديمقراطية الليبرالية والبرلمانية الى جانب الفاشية والنازية والإمبريالية الحديثة .
البرجوازية الصغيرة :

هي الشريحة الدنيا من الطبقة البرجوازية وتضم صغار الفلاحين وصغار التجار و أصحاب الحرف ، بمعنى صغار المنتجين الذين يعتمدون على أنفسهم ولا يستغلون غيرهم .

البرجوازية الوطنية :

هي الشريحة الوسطى من البرجوازية ، وتلعب دورا تقدميا في العالم الثالث ، حيث الدول حديثة الاستقلال ، فهي تتحالف مع الطبقة العاملة ، وتقف وراء سياسة الاستقلال الاقتصادي ورفض التبعية الأجنبية . وعادة ما تقبل بعض أشكال السياسة الاشتراكية ، بحيث تحفظ حدا أدنى من الملكية دون إلغائها .

بيروقراطية :

مشتقة في الأصل من (المكاتب) .. وتعني حكم وتحكم المكاتب و الموظفين في الحياة الاجتماعية . وفي الاستخدام الاشتراكي ، أصبح مدلول هذه الكلمة مقترن بالازدراء على أساس أن البيروقراطية تعوق وتعرقل التحول الاشتراكي ، كما تهدده بعد حدوثه
*
*
.



.



****

----------


## دموع الغصون

***



.



.

*

تاريخ :

علم تدوين أحداث الماضي ، وبدأت دراسة التاريخ لدافعين : الأول هو أن أحداث الماضي تشكل قصصا لها جاذبيتها للسامعين ، والثاني أنها تساعد على فهم الحاضر وتوقع ما هو آت في المستقبل ، وهناك سبب آخر وهو أن دراسة التاريخ والماضي على نحو معين تؤثر في موقف الإنسان من حقائق الحاضر ، فدراسة التاريخ القومي مثلا ، تعمق الشعور بالهوية القومية .

تأميم :

هو نقل الملكية من الأفراد أو الشركات الخاصة الى ملكية (الأمة) أي الملكية العامة ، والتأميم ينطوي على عنصرين : الأول ، نقل الملكية من القطاع الخاص الى القطاع العام ، والثاني تنظيم إداري جديد .. وتختلف المدارس الاشتراكية في طريق التأميم ، فالمدرسة الشيوعية تنادي بالتأميم دون التعويض ، أما الاشتراكيون الديمقراطيون ، فينادون بالتأميم مع التعويض ، وظهرت فكرة التأميم أخيرا ، كمطلب وطني في دول العالم الثالث من أجل استعادة ثرواتها الطبيعية ، ووضع يدها على كل مرافق اقتصادها الحيوية . ومن الناحية السياسية يشكل التأميم ظاهرة اشتراكية ، ووسيلة لرفع سيطرة الطبقة البرجوازية على وسائل الانتاج ، وحجب النفوذ الاقتصادي والمالي عنها ، وبالتالي إضعاف نفوذها السياسي .

تبعية :

نظام سياسي واقتصادي تخضع بموجبه إحدى الدول لدولة أخرى ، مما يحرم الدولة التابعة من ممارسة كافة مظاهر سيادتها في داخل إقليمها وفي المجتمع الدولي . والتبعية السياسية نتيجة منطقية للتبعية الاقتصادية ، والتخلص من التبعية الأولى هو الشرط الأساس للتخلص من التبعية الأخرى . والتخلص منها شرط الانطلاق في مضمار التنمية الاقتصادية .

التحالف الإمبريالي الصهيوني :

هو مجمل العلاقات و الروابط والأهداف والمخططات المشتركة بين القوى والمصالح الإمبريالية الغربية وبين الصهيونية ، فكرة وتنظيما وكيانا وذلك على حساب العرب ، وهم واسطة عقدة منذ أكثر من قرن وحتى يومنا هذا . ومفهوم التحالف في هذا الصدد لا يتضمن أي درجة من التكافؤ بين القوتين ، إذ أن الثابت هو أن الصهيونية ليست إلا فرعا من أصل الشجرة الأيديولوجية والممارسة الإمبريالية .

تخلف :

ظاهرة اقتصادية حضارية تشمل انخفاض مستوى المعيشة النسبي وما ينتج عن ذلك عادة ، من ضعف في المستويات الثقافية و البنى الفوقية في المجتمع ومن عدم دراية بالمفاهيم العلمية والمنتجات والاختراعات العلمية الحديثة ، وهو وصف نسبي ينطلق من المقارنة بين وضع البلدان المتخلفة (آسيا وإفريقيا و أمريكا اللاتينية ) والبلاد المتقدمة (أمريكا الشمالية و أوروبا و اليابان ) .. لأن متوسط الدخل ومستوى المعيشة في البلاد الأخيرة أعلى بكثير . ويطلق على المجتمعات المتخلفة في الوقت الحاضر ( البلدان النامية ) ، تيمنا بنموها !

تراث :

الإرث الثقافي والحضاري ، ومجموعة النظم والقيم والنماذج الثقافية القومية التي يتوارثها جيل من جيل عن الأجيال السابقة . وليس كل ما في التراث قيما وإيجابيا . وللتراث قيمة تعليمية و تثقيفية كبيرة تعطي إحساسا بالعمق الثقافي للأمة ويلعب الوعي على جوانبه المشرقة دورا في تماسك الشخصية التاريخية للأمة . ويمنحها الثقة بالنفس في المحن ، ويساهم في تعزيز إرادة رفض الهزيمة والانسحاق والتغلب على الشعور بالضياع والذوبان ، الأمر الذي يقوي من عزيمة الأمة في مقاومة الإمبريالية و مخططاتها المتعددة الوجود .

تضخم مالي :

حين ترتفع أسعار السلع نتيجة لزيادة كمية النقود بالنسبة الى كمية السلع و الخدمات ، تتدهور قيمة النقود ، يسمى ذلك تضخما ماليا ، فالتضخم يظهر إذن كلما زادت وسائل الشراء (القوة الشرائية) لدى الأفراد دون أن تزيد كمية السلع بالنسبة نفسها ، ويرجع الخبراء أسباب التضخم لنظريتين : الأولى : (من الطلب الجاذب Demand Pull) والثانية : (من جانب النفقات الدافعة وتسمى Cost Push) .. وللتضخم المالي مساوئ كثيرة منها : إعادة الدخل بصورة غير عادلة ، وقد يدفع الى نقصان الإدخار وقد يجعل أسعار البضائع في الدول التي تعاني من التضخم مرتفعة ، مقارنة بغيرها من الدول .


تعبئة :Mobilization 

معناها التهيئة والتجهيز . وفي لغة العسكريين تعني حشد قوى الجيش ومصادر البلاد المادية وطاقاتها البشرية بقصد إعدادها للحرب . وهناك تعبئة اقتصادية تقوم على اتخاذ تدابير معينة بغية تنظيم الموارد الإنتاجية في البلاد وتوجيهها نحو خدمة المجهود الحربي : أي تحويل اقتصاد البلاد الى اقتصاد حرب . والتعبئة القومية تشمل السياسة والاقتصاد والصناعة والدبلوماسية وتهدف الى إعداد قوى الشعب وحشد طاقاته من أجل الدفاع عن الوطن وخوض معركة التحرير .

تعددية Pluralism :

مفهوم ليبرالي ينظر الى المجتمع على أنه متكون من روابط سياسية وغير سياسية متعددة ذات مصالح مشروعة متفرقة . ويذهب أصحاب هذا المفهوم الى أن التعدد والاختلاف يحول دون تمركز الحكم ويساعد على تحقيق المشاركة وتوزع المنافع . ويعتبر الليبراليون في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كمثال للتعددية ، إلا أن كلا من اليسار الجديد واليمين الجديد يرفض هذا المفهوم ويعارضه .

تقاليد Tradition :

مجموعة المفاهيم الجماعية للسلوك الإنساني المتولدة من التجربة العملية للفئات الاجتماعية والمجتمعات . والتي تلعب دورا كبيرا في تكوينهم القيمي ونظراتهم للمؤسسات والنظم الاجتماعية ، وتتصف التقاليد بالثبات ، وهي كثيرا ما تكون مقياسا للشرعية و مصدرا للتشريع .

تكتيك Tactics :

يعني أساليب النضال وأشكاله ومناهجه لتحقيق مهام معينة . والتكتيك يهدف الى تحقيق العمليات الجزئية لوضعها في خدمة الهدف الاستراتيجي العام . إنه يحدد أفضل المناهج والوسائل لتحقيق مهام معينة في ظروف مادية محددة ، ولعل أخطر مسألتين في التكتيك هما : الحلقة الرئيسية و التوقيت . والحلقة الرئيسية هي تلك الحلقة في سلسلة العمليات والمواقع التي إذا أمكن السيطرة عليها ، سهلت السيطرة على بقية العمليات والمواقع ، كأن تكون الحلقة الرئيسية ( جسرا) في حالة التكتيك العسكري . أو أن تكون السيطرة على التجارة الخارجية في تكتيك ثوري لتوجيه الاقتصاد القومي وحمايته .. وخلاصة القول أن التكتيك يخدم الهدف الاستراتيجي ولا يتعارض معه .

تكنوقراطية Technocracy :

مصطلح يدل على أنه لا بد من أن يحكم المجتمع الخبراء و العلماء والمهندسون ، وقد نشأ هذا المصطلح مع اتساع الثورة الصناعية والتكنولوجية . وتكمن أهمية التكنو قراط في تزايد أهمية دور العلم في جميع نواحي الحياة ، ولا سيما النواحي الاقتصادية الصناعية و العسكرية ، وكذلك في التخطيط الاقتصادي ، والفكر الاستراتيجي وتوسيع استخدام وتطبيق العلوم .

تكنولوجيا Technology :

تعني الكلمة علم الفنون . تطلق حديثا على مبادئ العلوم والمخترعات في حقول الصناعة والأجهزة والآلات والإنتاج . وقد تأثرت السياسة بالتكنولوجيا لعلاقة الأخيرة المباشرة بالإنتاج الحربي والتصنيع العسكري ، وبالتالي على السياسة الدولية والعلاقات الدولية والدبلوماسية ، وإتباع أساليب جديدة ومتطورة وخاصة للإمبريالية في السيطرة على الأسواق وعلى العلاقات التجارية بشكل عام .

ثقافة : Culture

هي ( الإرث الاجتماعي) ومحصلة النشاط المعنوي و المادي للمجتمع . ويتكون الشق المعنوي من حصيلة النتاج الذهني و الروحي والفكري والفني والأدبي والقيمي . ويتجسد في الرموز والأفكار و المفاهيم والنظم وسلم القيم ، والحس الجمالي . والشق الثاني يتكون من مجمل النتاج الاقتصادي والتقني (الأدوات والآلات ) والبيوت وأماكن العمل و السلاح .. الخ ) . فالثقافة إذن هي ثمرة المعايشة للحياة والتمرس فيها والتفاعل مع تجاربها و مراحلها ، تتمثل في نظرة عامة الى الوجود والحياة والإنسان وفي موقفه منها كلها .

الثورة Revolution 

تدل كلمة ثورة على : (1) تغييرات فجائية و جذرية ، تتم في الظروف الاجتماعية والسياسية ، أي عندما يتم تغيير حكم قائم والنظام الاجتماعي والقانون المصاحب له بشكل مفاجئ وأحيانا عنيف بحكم آخر . (2) تغييرات ذات طابع جذري (راديكالي) غير سياسية ، حتى وإن تمت هذه التغييرات ببطء ودون عنف ، كما في الثورة الثقافية أو الثورة الفنية الخ .. وعلى الرغم من كل التفسيرات للثورة وما تسببه من عنف وتدمير ومشاكل ، فإن الثورة تبقى ضمن إطار العنف التحرري العادي الذي يستهدف تحرير الإنسان من القهر القومي والاجتماعي ، بعد أن تكون الوسائل الأخرى قد فشلت في إنجاز ذلك . والثورة هي الوسيلة الوحيدة التي تسرع في عملية التقدم والتطور والتغيير .

ثيوقراطية : Theocracy 

مذهب يقوم على تعليل السلطة السياسية لدى الجماعة ، على أساس الاعتقاد الديني ، فالنظام الثيوقراطي هو النظام الذي يستند الى فكرة دينية ، ومنها نظرية (الحق الإلهي ) التي تعتبر أن الله هو مصدر تأهيل هذا النظام . والحاكم بمثابة ظل الله أو وكيله على الأرض ( اعتقاد هرمسي قديم) . فالسلطة الزمنية تستمد مقوماتها من المشيئة الإلهية ، ويتم اختيارها بعناية وتوجيه منها .

شوفينية Chauvinism :

بالأصل الكلمة فرنسية، ترمز الى التعصب القومي المتطرف، نسبة الى جندي فرنسي كان اسمه (نيقولا شوفان) حارب مع نابليون بونابرت، وكان شديد التعصب لوطنه ومتفانيا في سبيله، ومع الأيام أصبح يدل المعنى على التعصب الأعمى والعداء للأجانب، والتزمت القومي، واستخدم أحيانا لوسم الأفكار الفاشية والنازية في أوروبا، ثم أصبح مصطلحا عاما، وذا مدلول عالمي.

شيوعية Communism :

مجموعة أفكار ورؤى اشتراكية ثورية ماركسية تنادي بضرورة وحتمية إطاحة النظام الرأسمالي وإقامة مجتمع المساواة والعدل في إطار أممي مرتكز على الملكية العامة لوسائل الانتاج وخال من التمييز الطبقي والاجتماعي. بحيث تختفي الفروق بين المدينة والريف وبين العمل الذهني والعمل اليدوي، وبين الرجل والمرأة. ويتم إلغاء الدولة نظرا لانتفاء حاجة المجتمع إليها، بعد أن تتطور قوى الانتاج وعوامل التوزيع العادل قد اكتملت وانتقلت من الشعار الاشتراكي: (كل حسب طاقته .. ولكل حسب إنتاجه) الى شعار المرحلة الشيوعية (كل حسب طاقته و لكل حسب حاجته) .. ويرافق ذلك ويشكل شرطا من شروط تحقيقه زوال الفروق بين الأمم (ذوبان القومية) بحيث يتكون مجتمع لا طبقي واحد. وبالتالي فإن المجتمع الشيوعي يشكل المرحلة العليا في التشكيل الاجتماعي ـ الاقتصادي للاشتراكية الأممية، ويفترض التطور التكنولوجي الهائل في الانتاج والوفرة والتوزيع والنجاح الحاسم في التغلب على (الرواسب) والحوافز والقيم والروابط القائمة في ظل المجتمعات السابقة. 
للمزيد أنظر : الشيوعية 

صالح عام Public Interest – Common Good

صيانة مصلحة أفراد المجتمع عن طريق الحفاظ على مصلحة المجموع والمصلحة المشتركة، وفي هذا ما يتضمن المساواة بين المواطنين وعدم التحيز والإغفال، والدولة هي المؤسسة المسئولة عن تحقيق الصالح الاجتماعي وحمايته من حيث الأفراد والفئات التي تحاول الاستئثار والاستغلال.

صراع طبقي Class Struggle :

مفهوم ماركسي مركزي في تفسير التاريخ والحركية الجدلية، والآثار الاجتماعية لعلاقات الانتاج وذلك من خلال رسم معالم التناقض الحتمي بين مصالح الطبقات المالكة لوسائل الانتاج وبين الطبقات الكادحة المستغلة من قبل الطبقات المالكة، بحكم تفاوت الانتفاع بعملية الانتاج، وبين الطبقات الكادحة المستغلة من قبل الطبقات المالكة، بحكم تفاوت الانتفاع بعملية الانتاج. وبما يؤثر على جميع العلاقات والبنى المادية (التحتية) والفكرية والروحية (الفوقية) في المجتمعات الطبقية (اللااشتراكية)، بحيث اعتبره (ماركس) والمدارس الماركسية بمثابة (محرك التاريخ). ولكن رغم أهمية الصراع الطبقي، إلا أنه لا يلغي العوامل الأخرى المكونة للتضامن والسلم الاجتماعي في مجتمعات الدول النامية والمقاومة للاستعمار والاحتلال في مراحله وأشكاله ونتائجه المختلفة، كما أنه لا يؤدي بالضرورة الى الصدام والعنف والثورة الطبقية في البلاد الصناعية والمتقدمة، كما تؤكد النظرية الماركسية لفهم حيثيات الصراع الطبقي.

صندوق النقد الدولي International Monetary Fund IMF

تكون في 27/12/1945 بهدف تشجيع التعاون النقدي الدولي وتوسيع التجارة الدولية، والعمل على تثبيت وتنسيق نظم التعامل والتبادل بين الأعضاء ومنع التنافس على تخفيض قيمة العملات الأجنبية لتحقيق أهدافه. يبيع الصندوق (النقد الأجنبي) للأعضاء لمساعدتهم على مواجهة صعوبات ميزان المدفوعات ويقدم المشورة للحكومات بشأن المشكلات المالية، ويقدم المشورة للحكومات بشأن المشكلات المالية ويعمل الصندوق من خلال مجلس المحافظين حيث تعين كل دولة (عضو في الصندوق) مندوبا لها يسمى (محافظ) ويتكون مجلس الصندوق من هؤلاء المحافظين، وهناك (15) مدير تنفيذي، تعين الدول صاحبة الأنصبة الكبرى خمسة منهم والباقي ينتخبهم مجلس المحافظين. مقر الصندوق في واشنطن.

صهيونية Zionism :

نسبة الى صهيون (جبل جنوب غرب القدس)، استخدمها (ناتان برنباوم) عام 1880 ليصف بها تحول تعلق اليهود بجبل (صهيون) وأرض فلسطين من البعد الديني (الماشيحاني) القديم، الى برنامج سياسي استعماري إقليمي يستهدف عودة اليهود الى فلسطين. والصهيونية دعوة وحركة عنصرية دينية استيطانية إجلائية، مرتبطة نشأة وواقعا ومصيرا بالامبريالية العالمية، تطالب بإعادة توطيد اليهود وتجميعهم وإقامة دولة خاصة بهم في فلسطين بواسطة الهجرة والغزو والعنف، كحل للمسألة اليهودية. للمزيد أنظر : الصهيونية 

ضبط وربط Discipline :

اصطلاح مستعمل في حقل التربية العسكرية والانضباط الحربي للدلالة على خصائصها المميزة بالنسبة للتقيد بالتعليمات وإطاعة الأوامر الصادرة من الرؤساء وكبار المسئولين ضمن التسلسل في الرتب والمسئوليات. والاستعداد لممارسة الانضباط داخل السلك والإقبال على حب النظام. وتنفيذ المهمات بحذافيرها.. والمحافظة عموما على حسن النظام.

ضريبة Tax :

هو مبلغ من المال يدفعه المواطن الى الدولة بوصفه عضوا في المجتمع يستفيد من الخدمات العامة، استفادة عامة أو خاصة، وتختلف الضريبة عن الرسم في أن الفرد لا يدفعها مقابل نفع خاص يعود عليه. والضرائب هي المصدر الأساسي والثابت لخزينة الدولة، وهي على نوعين: مباشر ويفرض على الدخل أو رأس المال، والثاني يفرض على إنتاج السلع واستهلاكها. كما أن الضرائب أصبحت إحدى الوسائل المالية في البلدان الصناعية، حيث تلجأ الدولة الى تغيير معدلات الضريبة، بقصد التأثير على مستوى النشاط الاقتصادي صعودا أو هبوطا حسب حالة الاقتصاد.

ضمان اجتماعي Social Security :

نظام يهدف الى الأشخاص العاجزين عن تأمين عيشهم لأسباب صحية وعائلية واجتماعية خارج إرادتهم. وتكون الإعالة أحيانا بتسهيل كسب الرزق لفئات معينة تعجز عن الكسب، أو اعتماد برنامج للتأهيل المهني ودفع الإعانات والمعاشات التعويضية.

طائفية Sectarianism :

نظام سياسي اجتماعي متخلف يرتكز على معاملة الفرد كجزء من فئة دينية تنوب عنه في مواقفه السياسية، وتشكل مع غيرها من الطوائف، الجسم السياسي للدولة أو الكيان السياسي، وهو لا شك كيان ضعيف، لأنه مكون من مجتمع تحكمه الانقسامات العمودية التي تشق وحدته وتماسكه، ويستتبع ذلك أن تتحكم الطائفة بحياة الفرد الشخصية، وتحكمه وفق قوانينها وشرائعها الدينية، والتي يقوم فيها رجال الدين بوظيفة الوسيط والحكم في آن معا. ومثل هذا النظام الطائفي يحرم الفرد من حقه في المساواة ومن تعامله مع الدولة والمجتمع على أساس ديمقراطي.

الطابور الخامس Fifth Column:

تعبير سياسي يرمز الى الخونة والمخربين من داخل المجتمع لصالح عدو خارجي في حالة حرب أو عداء مع الوطن والقيادة السياسية فيه.. ويعود التعبير الى الجنرال فرانكو الذي أعلن إبان الحرب الأهلية الإسبانية (1935ـ1939) أنه يهاجم مدريد بأربعة طوابير من الخارج ويساعده أنصاره من الداخل في طابور خامس.. والمصطلح قريب من مصطلح (حصان طروادة) بدلالته.

طبقية Classification :

ظاهرة أساسية في تركيب المجتمع الإنساني، وانقسامه الى طبقات، حيث تتمركز كل فئة من الناس يتساوى أفرادها الى حد ما في الدخل والمكانة الاجتماعية ويتشابهون في أسلوب الحياة ونظرتهم لها.. وقد وظفها علماء الاجتماع والمفكرين في تطويع نظرياتهم السياسية .. كما فعل (ماكس فيبر) و(ماركس)..

طوباوية Utopianism :

نظام حكم مثالي خيالي، فكر به الفلاسفة وكتبوا عنه وعن تصورهم لأسلوب تحقيقه منذ القدم، فكتب أفلاطون (الجمهورية) وكتب الفارابي (المدينة الفاضلة) وملخص أهداف تلك الكتب، هو نشوء دولة آمنة ومجتمع فاضل تسوده المحبة والهدوء والانسجام والسعادة والتوازن والتعاون والعدل الخ من الصفات العالية في الوصف الحسن. لذا أخذ هذا التصور والتمني بعدا سياسيا واجتماعيا محددا، وأصبح رمزا للأفكار غير الواقعية، أو التي لا تجد لها مكانا يحتمل التطبيق الفعلي.


.



.



****

----------


## دموع الغصون

جدلية / ديالكتيك Dialectics :

كانت الجدلية في البداية تعبيرا عن الحوار الذي يقوم بين المتنازعين حول رأي من الآراء. كما كان بعض الفلاسفة يستخدمونه للتعبير عن المراحل المتدرجة للمعرفة. إلا أن الجدلية أصبحت فيما بعد تعبيرا عن منطق جديد في مواجهة منطق أرسطو القديم .

ومع أن للجدلية جذورا تعود الى زمن بعيد، إلا أن المعترف أن الجدلية بدأت بالمعنى الصحيح بنظرية (هيغل)، فهي أول منهج فلسفي لدراسة الظواهر الطبيعية، ولقد تسلح كل من ماركس وإنجلز بهذا الدياليكتيك الهيغلي نفسه، ولكنهما أقاماه على أساس مادي. وهكذا نشأت المادية الجدلية التي هي علم القوانين العامة الأساسية للتطور في الطبيعة والمجتمع والفكر .

إن لب النظرية الجدلية هو الاعتقاد بأن التناقض هو نسيج الأشياء. فكل شيء يحتوي في داخله على شيء إيجابي وآخر سلبي، وفي كل شيء هناك جزء ينمو وآخر يموت . أما الشق الثاني من هذه النظرية فهو مبدأ نفي النفي الذي يحدد مسار العملية الجدلية، فهناك الفكرة و هناك نقيضها وعندما يتم تفاعل الجدلية يتم التنازل عن جزء من الفكرة وجزء من النقيض ليتولد مولود جديد هو (المركب) ومن يحمل هذا المركب ويتبناه يكون عندما يطرحه عبارة عن فكرة سيكون لها نقيض ومولود جديد منهما اسمه مركب، وهكذا ..

الجمهورية Republic :

نظام من أنظمة الحكم الديمقراطي يقوم على مبدأ حكم الشعب للشعب، ويتميز النظام الجمهوري بأن رئيس الدولة، سواء في الديمقراطيات الغربية الرأسمالية أو في الديمقراطيات الشعبية الاشتراكية، ينتخب في فترات دورية، وإن كانت بلادنا العربية تعتبر استثناءا فاضحا لكل ذلك .. فمهما تعددت أسماء نظم الحكم فطبيعة التفرد واحدة ..

الجمودية Ultra- Conservation :

موقف سياسي واجتماعي، يدفع بصاحبه الى التشبث بالتقاليد ورفض التجديد والتقدم والإصلاح في السياسة والمجتمع . ويتحول هذا الموقف أحيانا الى سياسة متكاملة قائمة على كبح وتجميد كل مبادرة تجديدية، وفي المجال الأيديولوجي والنظري، فالجمودية تعبر عن موقف ضمني إزاء بعض المفاهيم والمبادئ الى درجة يصبح معها الإنسان عبدا للفكرة بدل أن تكون الفكرة مسخرة في خدمة الإنسان وسعادته ..

الحتمية التاريخية Determinism In History :

مذهب فلسفي سياسي قديم على القول بأن للحوادث التاريخية نظاما معقولا تترتب فيه العناصر بشكل يكون فيه كل منها متعلقا بغيره. حتى إذا عرف ارتباط كل عنصر بغيره من العناصر أمكن التنبؤ به أو إحداثه. وبشكل عام ينقسم فلاسفة الحتمية التاريخية الى قسمين: الأول، يؤمن بالحتمية التاريخية المطلقة التي تعني أن أحداث التاريخ حدثت كلها، وتحدث وستحدث حسب قوانين التاريخ التي لا سيطرة للإنسان عليها، وأن الإنسان منفصل فيها ومتأثر، لا فاعل ومؤثر وأن الحرية الإنسانية لا وجود لها. والثاني، يقول بأن أحداث التاريخ إنما تحصل وفقا لقوانين التاريخ، لا رغما عنها، ولا يمكنها أن تخالفها. ولكن هذه القوانين لا تجعل أي حدث تاريخي حتما محتوما قبل حصوله، إلا إذا وجدت القوة الإنسانية القادرة على تحقيقه.

الحرب الباردة Cold War :

حالة من حالات الصراع غير المسلح في ظل وضع متوتر بين جانبين يستهدف كل جانب تقوية نفسه وإضعاف الجانب الآخر بكل الوسائل، ما عدا وسيلة الحرب الساخنة. فالحرب الباردة إذا هي صراع تمتنع خلاله الأطراف المتنازعة عن اللجوء الى السلاح الواحد ضد الآخر.

الحرب النفسية Psychological War :

هي الاستخدام المتعمد للدعاية وغيرها من الوسائل بهدف التأثير على آراء ومشاعر ومواقف وتصرفات المجموعات المعادية أو المحايدة أو الصديقة، دعما لسياسة أو لأحداث راهنة، أو لخطة عسكرية، في ظروف الحرب أو الأزمات والمواجهات. وتستهدف الحرب النفسية بشكل عام، التأثير على معنويات الخصم. والقضاء على إرادته للقتال أو المقاومة. وفي بعض الأحيان دفعه الى قبول موقف الطرف الصديق .

الحركة Movement :

في لغة السياسة هي التيار العام الذي يدفع طبقة من الطبقات أو فئة من الفئات الاجتماعية الى تنظيم صفوفها بهدف القيام بعمل موحد لتحسين حالتها الاقتصادية أو الاجتماعية أو السياسية أو تحسينها جميعا. مثل الحركة العمالية والحركة الفلاحية والحركة النسائية والحركة الطلابية. وبشكل عام فالحركة أكثر شمولا وأقل تماسكا من الحزب. إذ يمكن أن تكون نقابة أو جماعة ضغط أو تيارا عريضا أو حتى حزبا سياسيا. وقد تلجأ العديد من الأحزاب الى وصف نفسها بأنها حركة لتوحي بتحررها من القيود العقائدية والانضباطية الصارمة المفروض توافرها في الحزب السياسي.

حضارة Civilization :

مشتقة من التحضر والتمدن( الحضر والمدينة) وهي مجموعة المنجزات الفكرية والاجتماعية والأخلاقية والصناعية التي يحققها مجتمع معين في مسيرته لتحقيق الرقي والتقدم. يركز البعض في استخدام المصطلح على الناحية الثقافية بينما يستخدمها البعض الآخر على أساس أنها سيادة العقل في المجتمع. أما استخدامها المعاصر فقد شدد على ما تضمنه من التطور العلمي والتكنولوجي وما يفرزه هذا التقدم من إنجازات في الميادين الأخرى من الحياة.

الحظر Embargo :

إجراء قسري متعلق بإيقاف تصدير سلعة، أو عدد من السلع أو توريدها، كعقوبة ضد دولة أو كوسيلة للضغط عليها من قبل دولة، كما حدث من قبل فرنسا ضد جنوب إفريقيا أو أمريكا ضد كوبا أو مجموعة دول (كما في حالة الدول العربية في إيقافها لتصدير النفط لبعض الدول عام 1973) أو بقرار من الأمم المتحدة، كما في القرارات ضد كل من العراق و ليبيا.

حقيبة دبلوماسية Diplomatic Pouch:

الحقيبة الدبلوماسية وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال بين الدول ومبعوثيها الدبلوماسيين في الخارج وأينما وجدوا. وقد نظم العرف الدولي استعمال الحقيبة الدبلوماسية وقواعدها. فهو يجيز للبعثة الدبلوماسية أن ترسل لدولتها وتتلقى منها طرودا مختومة ومغلقة دون أن تفتحها الدول المضيفة للبعثة. وإن استغلت الحقيبة الدبلوماسية لإدخال غير الأوراق الخاصة بتنظيم العلاقات، واستغلت لتهريب بعض الممنوعات فالدولة المضيفة لها الحق بالاحتجاج وطرد الدبلوماسي الذي يستغل تلك الحالة.

دخل قومي National Income :

يتكون الدخل القومي لشعب ما أو دولة ما في سنة معينة من جميع السلع النهائية والخدمات الشخصية المباشرة التي يضعها الجهاز الإنتاجي تحت تصرف الجماعة على مدار السنة. وذلك بعد حسم ما يعادل الاستهلاك الذي يطرأ على رأس المال القومي خلال عملية الإنتاج. ويمكن تعريفه أيضا بأنه مجموع المداخيل التي يحصل عليها أصحاب عوامل الإنتاج نظير إسهامهم بأنفسهم أو بممتلكاتهم في الإنتاج . وهنا يتألف الدخل القومي من المداخيل الناشئة عن العمل والمداخيل المتولدة من التملك. والدخل القومي الحقيقي يقاس عادة، لا بدخل النقود المعرضة لرفع وخفض قيمتها بل بمدى التقدم الاقتصادي والدخل الحقيقي للإنتاج .

الدستور Constitution :

أهم وثيقة في الحياة السياسية للمجتمع وفي بنيان الدولة. وهو مجموع القواعد القانونية التي تحدد نظام الحكم وشكل الحكم في الدولة. ويبين الدستور طبيعة النظام السياسي وهيئات الدولة وسلطاتها ووظائفها وكيفية انبثاقها وحركية تغيرها وعلاقاتها واختصاصاتها فيما بينها ثم علاقاتها مع المواطنين وواجباتهم. وهو ضمانة لحريات الأفراد. وحقوق الجماعات ويفترض أن تقوم الهيئة القضائية بحمايته من أي عبث من قبل الهيئات الأخرى. ومن هنا كان استغلال القضاء في الدولة أمرا حيويا ومهما.

الدعاية Propaganda :

نشر الأفكار ووجهات النظر والمواقف المرغوب في أن يتبناها الآخرون. والدعاية كالإعلان ، تستخدم أحدث وسائل الإعلام والاتصال بالناس من صحافة وإذاعة وتلفزيون وسينما ومسرح ومنشورات، كما تستخدم أحدث فنون الإيحاء الذاتي المبنية على اكتشافات علم النفس الفردي والاجتماعي.

دوغمائية Dogmatism :

نهج فكري يقوم على التزمت والإيمان المطلق بامتلاك الحقيقة. والكلمة تعني في الأصل (الصحة المطلقة) ولقد اكتسب مغزى سياسيا واجتماعيا سلبيا ليصف المناهج والأساليب الفكرية المتعصبة والمتحجرة والتي تجافي المنطق والمعقول وهناك بعض الحركات مثل الشيوعية والفاشية وبعض الحركات الدينية المتزمتة. تعتمد هذا النهج وتصف كل خروج عن مقولاتها وعقائدها بالانحراف.

ديماغوجية Demagogy:

كلمة يونانية في الأصل تعني العمل الشعبي أو العمل من أجل الشعب. ولكن هي اليوم تأخذ معنى تجريحي، إذ تدل على مجموعة الأساليب والخطابات والمناورات والحيَل السياسية التي يلجأ إليها السياسيون لإغراء الشعب أو الجماهير بوعود كاذبة أو خدَاعة. وذلك ظاهريا من أجل مصلحة الشعب، وعمليا من أجل الوصول الى الحكم. لذا فإن الديماغوجية : هي موقف شخص أو جماعة يقوم على إطراء وتملق الطموحات والعواطف الشعبية بهدف الوصول الى تأييد الرأي العام ..

ذرائعية (براغماتية) Pragmatism:

مذهب ـ فلسفي ـ سياسي يعتبر نجاح العمل هو المعيار الوحيد للحقيقة، فالسياسي البراغماتي يدعي دائما أنه يتصرف ويعمل من خلال النظر الى النتائج العملية المثمرة التي قد يؤدي إليها قراره، وهو لا يتخذ قراره بوحي من فكرة مسبقة أو أيديولوجية سياسية محددة بل من خلال أخذه بعين الاعتبار للنتيجة العملية المنشودة. من هنا فإن الذرائعية تقترب كثيرا في بعض جوانبها من التجريبية. *وتتميز الفلسفة الذرائعية بثلاثة أفكار:*

1ـ أنها فلسفة العلم التطبيقي.
2ـ إنها تطرح نفسها كنظرية للحقيقة القائمة على معياري النجاح والفعالية.
3ـ إنها تطمح لأن تكون فلسفة ديمقراطية.

وبالرغم من أن الذرائعية تدعي أنها ترفض كل الأيديولوجيات. فأنها في الواقع تنادي بأيديولوجية مثالية مستترة قائمة على الحرية المطلقة وعلى المعاداة لكل النظريات الكليانية الشمولية وعلى رأسها الماركسية.

رأس المال Capital :

مصطلح اقتصادي ـ سياسي. اكتسب عبر التاريخ الحديث دلالات متعددة. ولا يمكن الإحاطة به إلا من حيث ترافق بروزه مع مفهوم (الرأسمال) أما في المجال الاقتصادي فيفترض البعض أن إنتاج كل ما يحتاجه الإنسان يتطلب مركبا ثلاثيا من [ المواد الخام المستخرجة من الطبيعة، والعمل بكافة أنواعه، وكمية بالغة التنوع من الأدوات والآلات والأبنية والأرصدة] كلها معا تكون رأس المال. وعند ماركس فإن رأس المال (الوسيلة التي بواسطتها تستطيع الإنسانية أن تتخلص من تبعيتها للطبيعة لتصبح بواسطة عمل ـ أكثر إنتاجية ـ قادرة على إحداث تطوير ونمو اقتصاديين ولرأس المال عدة أنواع ومسميات.

الرأي العام Public Opinion:

هو اتجاه أغلبية الناس في مجتمع ما اتجاها موحدا إزاء القضايا التي تؤثر في المجتمع أو تهمه أو تعرض عليه. ومن شأن الرأي العام إذا ما عبر عن نفسه أن يناصر أو يخذل قضية ما أو اقتراحا معينا. وكثيرا ما يكون قوة موجهة للسلطات الحاكمة. علما بأن الرأي العام ليس ظاهرة ثابتة بالضرورة، وقد يتغير إزاء مسألة ما، من حين الى آخر. ومن أدوات التأثير في الرأي العام وحدة الثقافة والتوجيه والعلاقات العامة، ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة.

الربح Profit:

هو المقارنة الكمية بين الدخل النقدي والتكلفة. ويتضمن الربح بالمعنى الاقتصادي أربعة عناصر: عائد المخاطرة، والتغيرات التي تطرأ على قيمة المشروع والمزايا الدائمة والمزايا العارضة التي يتمتع بها المشروع مثل كفاية الإدارة التي تتولى أمر الربح. ويمكن القول أنه تطور العلاقات السلعية والنقدية ونجاح الأسلوب الرأسمالي للإنتاج.

ركود اقتصادي Stagnation :

حالة من الضمور في النشاط الاقتصادي بشكل عام، تتميز بانكماش الطلب ونمو البطالة بين أفراد القوة العاملة، و تعطيل لآلات الإنتاج، وتقلص حجم الأموال المخصصة للاستثمار والمشاريع الجديدة، مما يسبب انخفاضا في الناتج الإجمالي والدخل القومي. والركود الاقتصادي يحمل معه استمرار ظاهرة التضخم الاقتصادي مما يولد الركود التضخمي.

الركود التضخمي Stagflation :

ظاهرة اقتصادية حديثة بدأت تظهر في البلدان الصناعية الرأسمالية مؤخرا، حيث يسود الاقتصاد مزيج من الركود الاقتصادي والتضخم المالي في آن واحد، مما يؤدي الى حدوث ارتفاع في حجم البطالة ومستوى الأسعار معا.

رواج اقتصادي Economic Prosperity :

هو الازدهار الناتج عن فيض من المحصولات الزراعية والسلع الصناعية مما يؤدي الى تزايد الإنتاج في فترة زمنية حتى يفوق مقدرة المستهلكين على الاستهلاك. والرواج الاقتصادي يرافقه غزارة في الانتاج تقود الى فقدان التوازن والانسجام بين الانتاج والاستهلاك مما يؤدي الى انفجار أزمة اقتصادية يتلوها كساد يتميز بالبطالة المتزايدة وبانخفاض الانتاج والأسعار والأجور والدخل القومي. وذلك كله في حركة انكماشية مترابطة ومتساندة تؤدي الى اضطرابات اجتماعية خطيرة، وربما الى حروب. فأسباب الحروب التي تُشن من أجل فتح أسواق لمنتجاتها، ومن أجل أن تزيل عن نفسها الخوف من تراكم فائض منتجاتها تلك.

روح معنوية Moral :

حالة نفسية لدى الفرد أو الجماعة. تعبر عن الانفعال والموقف حيال أمر ما، أو حيال جملة أمور، وتدل الروح المعنوية على مدى الثقة والاطمئنان بالواقع والمصير والملائمة مع الظروف بالنسبة للفرد والجماعة معا. وهو الموقف الناتج عن جملة الظروف الموضوعية الخارجية (المادية والمعنوية) والاستعدادات الداخلية للتصرف إزاءها، ويظهر ذلك عند مواجهة عقدة أو أزمة.

الريع Rent :

هو الدخل الإضافي المتأتي بانتظام عن الرأسمال والأرض أو الأملاك وغير المرتبط بعمل صاحبه. وكذلك تطلق كلمة ريع على الدخل الناجم عن الفوائد التي ينالها أصحاب الرساميل النقدية. أو حاملو الأوراق المالية ذات السعر الثابت أو سندات الدَين.

زعزعة الاستقرار Destabilization :

مصطلح استخباراتي وتآمري أمريكي. يستخدم لوصف وتلطيف وقع ذلك النوع من التدخل السري وغير الرسمي، الذي يتراوح بين الدبلوماسية العادية والغزو العسكري، من قِبل دولة في شؤون غيرها من الدول التي تعتبرها معادية أو مهددة لصالحها أو صديقة لأعدائها أو حتى الموالية لها نسبيا في بعض الحالات، وذلك عبر تخطيط وتشجيع وتنفيذ أعمال من شأنها إقلاق أمن البلد الآخر وإضعافه بغية شل إرادته والتقليل من تأثيره أو تغيير نظامه واستبداله بنظام ضعيف أو عميل.

زندقة :

كلمة معربة عن الفارسية، أطلقها الفرس قديما، على الخارج على دين الدولة ببدع معينة، أهمها القول بأزلية العالم. أطلقها المسلمون أولا في الدلالة على القائلين بالأصلين: الغور والظلمة، على مذهب المانوية، ثم اتسع معناها فشمل الدهريين والملحدين وسائر أصحاب المعتقدات الضالة، ثم أطلقت على المتشككين، وكل متحرر من أحكام الدين قولا وعملا.

السببية Causality :

هي القول بأن الأشياء تحكمها علاقات من الفعل، والانفعال المتبادل. فالشيء إما علة لمعلول أو معلول لعلة. أي أنه إما سبب تنجم عنه نتيجة أو نتيجة ناجمة عن سبب. فلا شيء بغير سبب. والسببية هي أساس العلم الموضوعي وهي القانون. وهذا ما يفسره الفيلسوف الألماني (كنت) من أن لكل تغيير يطرأ على أية ظاهرة سببا معينا وهو ما يسمى بقانون السببية.

السخرة Labor/Forced:

عمل جبري وبدون مقابل. يشكل نوعا من العبودية أو التبعية الذليلة، يفرضه المنتصر على المهزوم. أو هو تجنيد قسري للقوى العاملة، يفرضه الحاكم على المحكوم لبناء الصروح والمشاريع العامة والواسعة النطاق. والسخرة تعيق الاقتصاد أولا ثم تدمره ومعه المجتمع السياسي، ذلك أن من شأن السخرة المساس بالتوازن الاقتصادي.

سعر الصرف Rate of Exchange:

هو الثمن الذي تصرف به العملات الأجنبية الى عملات وطنية. أو هو قيمة العملة الوطنية بالنسبة الى قيمة العملات الأجنبية. يخضع في تحديده لتفاعلات قوى العرض والطلب وتقلباتها في أسواق العملات الحرة. ولقد أدى خروج عدد كبير من الدول عن الذهب الى تحديد سعر الصرف على أساس عملة من العملات الأجنبية التي تحظى بقيمة ثابتة أو تكاد. ويتم تغيير سعر العملة بناءا على اتفاق بين الدولة وصندوق النقد الدولي. بينما تمارس بعض الدول رقابة مباشرة على سوق العملات الأجنبية للحيلولة دون هبوط قيمة العملة الوطنية وارتفاع العملات الأخرى.

السفسطة Sophism :

ابتغاء الإقناع عن طريق البراعة والخطابة والمجادلة. وتطويع المنطق والنسبية، لا عن طريق المحاولة المتجردة لمعرفة الحقيقة. وهذا المعنى للتعبير ارتبط بما آل إليه السفسطائيون في اليونان زمن أفلاطون وأرسطو.

سلطة Authority:

المرجع الأعلى المسلَم له بالنفوذ، أو الهيئة الاجتماعية القادرة على فرض إرادتها على الإرادات الأخرى. بحيث تعترف الهيئات الأخرى لها بالقيادة والفصل وبقدرتها و بحقها في المحاكمة وإنزال العقوبات، وبكل ما يضفي عليها الشرعية ويوجب الاحترام لاعتباراتها والالتزام بقراراتها. وتمثل الدولة السلطة التي لا تعلوها سلطة في الكيان السياسي. ويتجسد ذلك من خلال امتلاك الدولة لسمة السيادة، لأنها مصدر القانون في المجتمع. وبالإمكان تعريف السياسة على أنها علم السلطة.

سلعة Goods :

هي ذلك الشيء المادي الملموس الذي يتولد من العمل الإنساني أو من النشاط الاقتصادي بقصد إشباع الحاجات البشرية. وهذا الإشباع إما أن يكون مباشرا كالسلع الاستهلاكية (خبز، ملابس، مواد تموينية) أو سلع غير مباشرة كالسلع الإنتاجية أو الرأسمالية كالآلات والمواد الصناعية.

----------


## دموع الغصون

سلك دبلوماسي Diplomatic Corps

هيئة من الموظفين تعينهم حكومة ما، لمباشرة علاقاتهم مع الدول الأجنبية. ويضم السلك الدبلوماسي، السفير، الوزير المفوض، مبعوث غير عادي، الوزير، القائم بالأعمال. وأهم وظيفة لرجال السلك الدبلوماسي، هي مراقبة الاتجاهات السياسية والاقتصادية والحربية في الدول التي يُبعثون إليها، على أن يُراعوا بعض القيود الدولية، كعدم التجسس. والدبلوماسي عادة مسئول أمام وزير خارجيته فقط.

سوفييت Soviet:

كلمة روسية معناها مجلس. استعملها أول مؤتمر للسوفييت في أيار/مايو1917 قبل الثورة الروسية. ثم استخدم هذا اللفظ عندما تكونت سلطة الثورة على أساس قاعدة ديمقراطية تتألف من مجالس العمال والفلاحين والجنود وأصبح هذا المصطلح يدل على أسلوب من أساليب الديمقراطية الاشتراكية.

السياسة Politics:

هي فن ممارسة القيادة والحكم وعلم السلطة أو الدولة، وأوجه العلاقة بين الحاكم والمحكوم. ويمكن القول هي النشاط الاجتماعي الفريد من نوعه، الذي ينظم الحياة العامة، ويضمن الأمن ويقيم التوازن والوفاق من خلال القوة الشرعية والسيادة، بين الأفراد والجماعات المتنافسة والمتصارعة في وحدة الحكم المستقلة على أساس علاقات القوة، والذي يحدد أوجه المشاركة في أوجه المشاركة في السلطة. بنسبة الإسهام والأهمية في تحقيق الحفاظ على النظام الاجتماعي وسير المجتمع. ومهما كثرت التعريفات، فإن السياسة من حيث كونها الوسيلة الاجتماعية الوحيدة للتنسيق، والتوفيق بين المطالب السياسية والاجتماعية اللامتناهية للفئات والجماعات الاجتماعية بين الموارد المتناهية والمحدودة للمجتمع عن طريق الكوابح وتنمية مشاعر التضامن الاجتماعي وحفظ السلم والاستقرار، فإن السياسة شكلت تاريخيا الأرضية الأساسية الضرورية للتمدن والحياة الاجتماعية المتقدمة. للمزيد أنظر : السياسة 

سيولة Liquidity :

في لغة الاقتصاد هي إمكانية تحويل الأموال الى صورة أخرى من الثروة، سريعا وبدون خسارة، والنقود بهذا المعنى هي أكثر الأموال سيولة، لأن ما تتمتع به من قبول عام، يعطيها قابلية عامة للتداول ويمكن القول أن السيولة في لغة المصارف (البنوك) هي ما تحتفظ به البنوك من موارد لمواجهة سحب المودعين لجزء من إيداعاتهم، إذ لا يكفي لتأمين المركز المالي للبنك التجاري، أن لا تقل القيمة الفعلية لرأسماله عن جملة حسومه، بل يتعين عليه الاحتفاظ بجزء من الإيداعات في شكل نقدي أو في قيم يمكن تحويلها الى نقد بسهولة وسرعة. ودون التعرض لخسائر في عملية التحويل هذه، وذلك لمواجهة سحب المبالغ المودعة في البنك.

شائعة Rumeur :

سلاح من أسلحة الحرب النفسية، يتمثل في خبر مدسوس كليا، أو جزئيا، وينتقل شفهيا أو عبر وسائل الإعلام دون أن يرافقه أي دليل أو برهان، ويقصد به تحطيم المعنويات. وتقسم الشائعة الى أشكال متعددة، فهناك الشائعة البطيئة من شخص الى شخص. والسريعة التي تخلق ضجة كبيرة وخاصة في الحوادث والكوارث والحروب. والشائعة الغائصة التي تظهر وتختفي حسب طبيعة الحدث والفرصة ..

شخصية اعتبارية Moral Personality 

في لغة القانون هي الشخصية القانونية لمجموعات من الأفراد اجتمعوا معا لتحقيق غاية مشتركة أو لمجموعات من الأموال رصدت لتحقيق غاية معينة بالذات، والشخصية التي يعترف بها القانون لهذه المجموعات، تكون مستقلة عن شخصية كل فرد من المشتركين فيها، أي الشكل العام (الشخصية العامة المعنوية). والشخصية الاعتبارية على أنواع هي: الدولة، والوحدات الإدارية المحلية، والمؤسسات، والهيئات العامة والشركات والجمعيات والأوقاف، وكل مجموعة أخرى من الأشخاص أو من الأموال تثبت لها الشخصية الاعتبارية، بنص في القانون.

الشرعية Legitimacy 

مفهوم سياسي مركزي مستمد من كلمة شرع (قانون أو عرف معتمد وراسخ ديني أو مدني) يرمز الى العلاقة القائمة بين الحاكم والمحكوم. المتضمنة توافق العمل أو النهج السياسي للحكم مع الصالح والقيم الاجتماعية للمواطنين بما يؤدي الى القبول الطوعي من قبل الشعب بقوانين وتشريعات النظام السياسي. وهكذا تكون الشرعية علاقة بين الحاكم والمحكومين، ذلك أنه مقابل طاعة المحكومين للأوامر الصادرة عن السلطة، يقوم الحاكم بتقديم الدليل على قدرته على خدمة شعبه عامة. وفي الأوقات الحرجة خاصة.

الشرق الأدنى Near East :

تعبير سياسي جغرافي غالبا ما يستعمل ليدل على مجموعة بلاد ما يسمى (بالهلال الخصيب). وتدل التسمية على بلاد ما شرقي البحر المتوسط وغربي الخليج العربي. والبلدان الواقعة على حدود تركيا وإيران. وبالضبط ( لبنان وسوريا وفلسطين والأردن والعراق).

الشرق الأقصى Far East:

تعبير سياسي جغرافي يشمل (الصين واليابان وكوريا وفيتنام ولاوس وكمبودية وتايلاند وبورما والملايو وإندونيسيا والفلبين والهند وشرق سيبيريا)

الشرق الأوسط Middle East :

ويشمل دول الشرق الأدنى بالإضافة الى الخليج العربي، ومصر وتركيا وإيران وأحيانا يشمل أفغانستان وقبرص وليبيا. والمقصود من إطلاق هذا المصطلح وإدخال بعض الدول غير العربية عليه، هو تجنب استخدام مصطلح مثل المنطقة العربية أو الوطن العربي، وذلك لمحاربة مفهوم القومية العربية، مستفيدين من معاونة بعض الإسلاميين الذين يعادوا هذا المصطلح من منطلق ديني. والمصطلح ظهر في الحرب العالمية الثانية باعتبار أن أوروبا هي مركز العالم!

الشعوبية :

تيار فكري وسياسي معاد للحضارة العربية ومحتقر لقيمها، مثلته في التاريخ القديم والحديث بعض الأقليات والشعوب التي تضررت من قيام الدولة العربية وتألقها .. وقد اتخذت الشعوبية الدين شعارا لها، وتمخضت عن حركة بعضها أدبي والآخر ديني والثالث علمي. ومبعثها الصراع بين العناصر غير العربية التابعة للدولة العربية. والذي كان العنصر الفارسي أكثرها تفوقا. وقد ظهرت أول مرة في العصر العباسي، وإن كانت قد أسست نواياها منذ صدر الدولة العربية الإسلامية.


العالم الثالث :

تعبير كان يطلق على الدول الآسيوية والإفريقية، ويضم مجموعة كبيرة من الدول ذات المستويات الاقتصادية والتكنولوجية المنخفضة والتي لا تحتاج الى مساعدات مالية كبيرة ، بل تحتاج الى دفعة قوية في مجال التكنولوجيا المتقدمة. وتشمل هذه المجموعة كل البلدان العربية، وكذلك تلك التي تنتج بعض المواد الخام الهامة كالنحاس (زائير) و الفوسفات (المغرب) و المطاط (ماليزيا) وكذلك دول البترول .. وتشترك دول العالم الثالث بسمات أبرزها:

1ـ خضوعها في التاريخ الحديث للسيطرة الإمبريالية. أي للهيمنة السياسية والاستغلال الاقتصادي والاستعمار الثقافي، وما ينتج عن ذلك من حراك شعبي متذمر يقود في بعض الأحيان لثورات وانقلابات.
2ـ التخلف الاقتصادي وتدني مستويات المعيشة.
3ـ تتصف أنظمة الحكم بشكل عام بالتأرجح بين النظامين الليبرالي الغربي والشمولي الشيوعي. وتشكل دول العالم الثالث الأغلبية العظمى من عدد أعضاء الأمم المتحدة ونسبة عالية من سكان العالم. وتتبع معظمها ـ ولو ظاهريا ـ سياسة عدم الانحياز.
وقد جاءت التسمية، على اعتبار أن العالم الأول يضم: الدول الصناعية المتقدمة في غرب أوروبا والولايات المتحدة وكندا واليابان واستراليا ونيوزلندة وجنوب إفريقيا، وتتصف تلك البلدان بنظامها الرأسمالي وحرية السوق.. فيما ضم العالم الثاني (سابقا): المجموعة الاشتراكية التي اتسمت نظمها بالتخطيط القومي الشامل مع وجود اختلافات فيما بينها بالنسبة لحريات الوحدات الإنتاجية، وبالذات حالة (يوغسلافيا سابقا) .. والعالم الرابع: يضم الدول المتخلفة التي تملك بعض المواد والهياكل الاقتصادية و القدرات البشرية ولكنها تحتاج مساعدات مالية كبيرة لإعطاء اقتصادها الدفعة المطلوبة.. أما المجموعة الخامسة: فهي البلاد الأكثر فقرا والتي لا تملك لا المال ولا المواد الخام وما تنتجه من مواد زراعية لا يكفي تغطية حاجات سكانها، وتلك التي يزداد وضعها تعقيدا في العالم.

عبودية Slavery

هي ملكية إنسان لإنسان آخر. ملكية لا تقف عند حد استغلال المالك لعبده وإجباره على العمل، وإنما تمتد لتمنحه الحق في أن يتصرف فيه بالبيع والشراء وقبض ثمنه. بل أنها تبيح له في غالب الأحيان أن يتخلص منه متى شاء حتى بإزهاق روحه أحيانا.

عجز الميزانية Budget Deficit 

تقع ميزانية الدولة تحت عجز جراء تقصير الإيرادات عن تغطية النفقات ولا تستقيم إلا من تساوي المجموع العام للإيرادات مع القيمة الإجمالية للنفقات المرصودة في بنودها. ويكون العجز في الميزانية نتيجة نوعين من الأخطاء: 1ـ الأخطاء الموضوعية الحاصلة بسبب قصور بسيط في الجهاز الإداري والمحاسبي وهي ليست خطيرة ويمكن معالجتها بسهولة.
2ـ وهناك الأخطاء الذاتية وهي أخطر من الأولى. وتنتج إما بسبب التقليل من قيمة الإيرادات المتوقعة والمبالغة في قيمة النفقات ـ أو بالعكس ـ المبالغة في تقدير قيمة الإيرادات والتقليل من قيمة النفقات .
فأخطاء التقدير في الحالة الأولى تؤدي الى توفير الأموال واكتنازها وتأجيل خطط النمو الاقتصادي.. أما سوء التقدير الثاني فإنه يؤدي الى عجز عن تغطية النفقات مما يقود الى تصحيح الاعتمادات وإرباك خطط النمو الاقتصادي أو اللجوء الى القروض ذات الفوائد العالية ..

العدالة Justice

هي الاحترام الدقيق للشخص وحقوقه. ويرمز لها بالميزان المتساوي الكفتين. كفة تحمل حق الدائن وكفة تتلقى حق المدين. حتى يتحقق التوازن بينهما. وتشكل فكرة العدالة القيمة المركزية في جميع العلوم المعيارية (الحقوق، الفلسفة، السياسة، الأخلاق، والدين) التي تنظم بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر علاقة الفرد بأقرانه. ولقد ارتبطت فكرة العدالة بفكرة المساواة. وشكلت منذ فجر التاريخ ولا تزال، المثل الأعلى لكل مجتمعات البشرية، فكم من حرب اندلعت من أجلها، وكم من ثورة قامت باسمها، دون أن يبدو أن فكرة العدالة المطلقة قابلة للتحقيق، على الأقل في ظل عالم اليوم.

العرب The Arabs

أمة من الناس، سامية الأصل، كانت نشأتها الأولى في شبه الجزيرة العربية، وبعض القدماء يقول: أن اسم (عرب) قد جاء من نشأة إسماعيل ابن ابراهيم عليهما السلام، وبنيه وسكناهم في منطقة (عربة) في تهامة، وهم العرب العدنانيون. وهناك من يطلق عليهم العرب (المستعربة) للخلط بالنسب، وعلى أساس أن القحطانيين في جنوب الجزيرة هم أصل العرب، وهؤلاء جاءوا بعد العرب البائدة ( عاد وثمود وطسم وجديس) وقد أطلق على نسل قحطان بن يعرب اسم (العرب العاربة) .. وكون إسماعيل (غير العربي) قد تزوج منهم فقد كان نسله هم العرب المستعربة، حيث تعرب هو وبنوه .. وينسب المحتوى الحضاري منذ ذلك التاريخ لما يطلق عليهم (العرب) ، من حيث اللغة والعادات والتقاليد والقيم. ومن هنا يُفهم من ذلك أن العرب ليس عرقا أو جنس، وهو ما أكده الرسول صلوات الله عليه عندما قال: أيها الناس، ليست العربية بأحدكم من أب ولا أم، وإنما هي اللسان [ اللغة بمعناها الواسع] فمن تكلم العربية فهو عربي.

عرض وطلب Supply and Demand 

مقولة اقتصادية ذات أهمية كبرى في مدرسة الاقتصاد الحر. تحدد عمليا كل النشاطات التجارية ضمن قانون العرض والطلب، الذي يبين العلاقة القائمة بين العرض من ناحية والطلب من ناحية أخرى، وبينهما السعر من ناحية ثالثة. ذلك أن سعر السلع والخدمات يتناسب عكسيا مع الكميات المعروضة، وطردا مع الكميات المطلوبة منها، بحيث كلما ازداد عرض السلع والخدمات كلما انخفض السعر. وكلما ازداد الطلب على السلع والخدمات كلما ارتفع السعر. 

عرف دولي International Custom

مجموعة القواعد والمبادئ المعمول بها والمتعارف عليها في تنظيم العلاقات الدولية، دون أن يتضمنها نص مكتوب. فالقانون الدولي مثلا يستند الى العرض أو الممارسات التي استقرت عليها العلاقات الدولية، أو التي استقرت عليها العلاقات أو درجت على الأخذ بها، فسرى مفعولها عبر التاريخ، وهناك محاولات من جانب الأمم المتحدة ترمي الى تدوين قواعد العرف الدولي وأحكامه والعمل على تطويرها.

عُرفي / مجلس (محكمة) Tribunal Martial 

يقال محكمة عرفية، للهيئة التي تقوم على تطبيق القوانين العرفية والعسكرية، بالنسبة لمحاكمة الرجال العسكريين، أو في حالات فرض الأحكام العرفية على البلاد، والمجلس أو الديوان العرفي تسمية أطلقت على المحكمة العسكرية التي قام بتشكيلها جمال باشا السفاح عام 1916 لمحاكمة عدد من الرجال العرب وزعمائهم الوطنيين بتهمة التآمر للانفصال عن تركيا ومحاولة الاتصال بدولة أجنبية معادية لتركيا، وصدرت أحكام الإعدام شنقا بكل من تنطبق عليه هذه التهمة . 

عصبة الأمم المتحدة League of Nations

منظمة دولية أنشئت عام 1920 بموجب ميثاق شكَل جزءا من معاهدة فرساي التي نظمت الأوضاع الدولية الجديدة بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى، وانتهت عصبة الأمم بقيادة الأمم المتحدة بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية... جاء ميثاق عصبة الأمم مرآة لسياسة الدول المكونة للجنة الميثاق المؤلفة من مندوبين اثنين عن كل الدول العظمى (الولايات المتحدة، فرنسا، بريطانيا، إيطاليا، اليابان) ومندوب واحد عن الدول العشرة المخالفة .. يقع ميثاق عصبة الأمم المتحدة في مقدمة و26 مادة.. ركزت المقدمة على ضرورة العمل على منع الحرب واستتباب الأمن والسلام وتنشيط التعاون الدولي والحفاظ على العدالة واحترام المعاهدات بين الدول. وتضمن الميثاق التهديد بتطبيق العقوبات ضد كل دولة معتدية تنتهك الميثاق. وتكونت العصبة من هيئات عاملة ثلاث هي : (الجمعية العامة، ومجلس وأمانة عامة، وهيئة قضائية دولية للفصل بين المنازعات الدولية وهي محكمة العدل الدولية الدائمة).. وكانت الدول المنتصرة في الحرب قد فرضت نظام الانتدابات الذي كُرس بميثاق العصبة، وفرضته على الأقطار العربية بعد تفتيتها الى دويلات صغيرة وأتبعت هذه الدويلات لفرنسا وبريطانيا ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

عفو عام General Amnestyإجراء تتخذه الدولة يزيل الصفة الإجرامية عن الجرائم التي تمت في فترة معينة، أو في ظروف معينة، ويترتب عليه أن تتجرد الأفعال التي تكون قد اُرتكبت من صفتها الإجرامية بأثر رجعي، أي من يوم ارتكابها، ويستفيد منه جميع من ارتكبوا هذه الأفعال أو ساهموا فيها. وإذا صدر العفو الشامل قبل صدور حكم على المتهمين تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية وإذا كانت قد رُفعت فتقضي المحاكم بعدم قبولها، أو إذا صدر بعد صدور حكم جنائي على المتهمين. فيزول الحكم بأثر رجعي وتنقضي جميع آثاره الجنائية، وبالذات ينتهي تطبيق العقوبات المحكوم بها ..

العفوية Spontaneism 

العفوي هو ما يصدر بمبادرة الفاعل أي بدون توسط أو تأثير عامل خارجي وبدون أن يكون ردة فعل على محفز ما. وفي السياسة، الحديث عن العفوية يأتي مقترنا في العادة بالجماهير (نهوض عفوي، إضراب عفوي)، بمعنى أن النهوض الجماهيري أو الإضراب الجماهيري، جرى بصورة مستقلة عن أية سلطة وبمنأى عن أي تحريض وبدون أي إعداد مسبق متفق عليه. وقد عول الماركسيون على فكرة (العفوية) بأنها هي ما ستخلص طبقات المسحوقين من العمال من الاستغلال، وفق قانون الحتمية التاريخية. ومهما كانت إيجابيات العفوية فقد ثبت تاريخيا أن إخضاع ـ حتى الحركات الثورية ـ الى قوانين هو ما يوصلها للنجاح وليست العفوية وحدها ..

عقائد سياسية Political Doctrines 

العقيدة السياسية هي مجموعة من أفكار وتصورات ومقترحات مترابطة وتشكل تفسيرا للحركية التاريخية. وتقدم خطة عمل لتحقيق الانسجام والتوفير بين المصالح الاجتماعية بطريقة مرغوبة تؤَمِن أهدافا سياسية تحظى بتأييد عام أو لدى الأغلبية أو بجاذبية لقطاعات قوية ومؤثرة في هرم الاجتماعي.

عقوبات اقتصادية Economic Sanctions 

إجراء يتخذه المجتمع الدولي ضد دولة معينة عندما يؤدي سلوكها الى تهديد للسلم أو للإخلال به أو إذا قامت بالعدوان على دولة أخرى كوسيلة لفض منازعاتها معها بدلا من حلها بالطرق السلمية. وقد نصت على هذه العقوبات المادة 16 من ميثاق عصبة الأمم المتحدة، والمادة 41 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، التي تقرر أن لمجلس الأمن سلطة اتخاذ قرارات ملزمة للدول الأعضاء بأن تقف علاقاتها الاقتصادية والمواصلات الحديدية والجوية والبريدية والبرقية واللاسلكية. وقفا كليا (كما حدث مع العراق) أو جزئيا (كما حدث مع ليبيا)، ضد الدولة التي يقرر مجلس الأمن أنها تهدد السلم أو تقوم بالعدوان.

علاقات دولية International Relations 

جزء من علم السياسة، وهي مجمل مبادئ وأحكام وضوابط العلاقات والاتصالات والروابط بين الدول أعضاء المجتمع الدولي في مختلف الميادين السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والثقافية والقانونية. وتنظم أصول التعاون وحدود الخلافات والصراع في شتى الميادين. كما تشمل الأحكام المنطبقة على علاقات أفراد ينتمون لدول مختلفة وعلاقات أفراد من دولة مع دولة أخرى. ومن جانب آخر يُنظر الى العلاقات الدولية على أنها الاتصال الرسمي بين الدول، الذي يأخذ صورة العلاقات الدولية على أنها الاتصال الرسمي بين الدول ـ الذي يأخذ صورة العلاقات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية. للمزيد أنظر:العلاقات الدولية 

العلمانية Secularism 

مفهوم سياسي اجتماعي نشأ إبان عصور التنوير والنهضة في أوروبا. عارض ظاهرة سيطرة الكنيسة على الدولة وهيمنتها على المجتمع وتنظيمها على أساس الانتماءات الدينية والطائفية. ورأى (هذا المفهوم) أن من شأن الدين أن يعني بتنظيم العلاقة بين البشر وربهم، و نادى بفصل الدين عن الدولة، وتنظيم العلاقات الاجتماعية على أسس إنسانية تقوم على معاملة الفرد على أنه مواطن ذو حقوق وواجبات، وبالتالي إخضاع المؤسسات والحياة السياسية لإدارة البشر. وممارستهم لحقوقهم وفق ما يرون ووفق ما يحقق لهم مصالحهم وسعادتهم الإنسانية. وبهذا تكون العلمانية قد فصلت بين الممارسة الدينية (واعتبرتها ممارسة شخصية) والممارسة السياسية التي اعتبرتها ممارسة اجتماعية. ورفضت معاملة الفرد المواطن من خلال انتماءه لطائفة معينة، يُصنف حسب تصنيفها، وتنوب عنه في الحياة السياسية، وذلك دون أن تنكر العلمانية الإيمان الديني أو تنادي بالإلحاد. للمزيد أنظر: العلمانية 

عمل Work 

كل نشاط إنساني يهدف الى إنتاج، ويقتضي قدرا من الجهد العضلي أو الذهني أو العصبي. وهو عنصر من عناصر الإنتاج الثلاثة (الطبيعة، رأس المال، العمل) بل هو أهم عنصر فيها. وهو الأساس الحقيقي لتقدم الأمم. ولقد كان العمل ـ حتى حين يعامل على أنه سلعة تباع وتشترى لها ثمن في السوق ـ هو الأجر الذي يتحدد طبقا لظروف عرض وطلب العمل. ولكن النظرة الحديثة تنبذ هذا المفهوم الذي ينطوي على إهدار الكرامة الإنسانية، وهي تعتبر العمل شرفا وواجبا كما تجعله حقا لكل قادر عليه طبقا لقدراته الطبيعية والمكتسبة. وما دام العمل حقا. فإن على المجتمع أن يعمل توفيره لأعضائه، لأن عدم وصول فريق منهم الى العمل، معناه تبديد طاقة بشرية ثمينة.

العملة (نقد): Money

حسب تعريف (مارك بلوخ) هو وسيلة ومقياس التبادل. وعند (ماركس) هو معدل عام لمختلف السلع. ورغم اختلافات وتعريفات النقد، فلقد أصبحت أخيرا المعادن الثمينة، لأنها أفضل من بقية السلع للقيام بالوظائف الأساسية الثلاث للنقد، وهي : 1ـ أن النقد هو وسيلة تسديد أو تبادل، أي أنه يقوم بدور الوسيط في عملية تبادل السلع. 2ـ أن النقد هو مقياس للقيمة. أي استخدام الوحدة النقدية لقياس قيمة السلع والخدمات. 3ـ أن النقد وسيلة ذات قيمة محفوظة. حيث أن السلعة لها قيمة استعمالية وأخرى تبادلية، وبالتالي فان استبدال النقد بالسلعة ذات القيمة التبادلية يساعد على ادخارها الى الوقت الذي يريد الإنسان الحصول فيه على سلع أخرى بواسطتها. وللنقد أشكال، النقد المعدني والنقد الورقي والنقد الخطي أو الإلكتروني (صك، كمبيالة سندات، بطاقات ممغنطة).

عملة صعبة Hard Currency :

اصطلاح مالي، شاع استخدامه بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، للدلالة على العملات القوية التي يكون الطلب العالمي عليها. وحاجته إليها أكبر من المعروض منها. وقد انطبق ذلك في فترة ما بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية مباشرة على الدولار الأمريكي. فقد كانت كل دول العالم تقريبا في حالة استيراد من الولايات المتحدة، فزاد الطلب العالمي على الدولار الأمريكي لسداد قيمة المستوردات زيادة كبيرة. وهذا مما جعل في البداية أن تقترن صفة العملة الصعبة ـ تحديدا ـ بالدولار الأمريكي. ثم أخذ الاصطلاح يشمل كل العملات الأوروبية القابلة للتحويل والصرف بالدولار الأمريكي، وشمل هذا التوسع الين الياباني والريال السعودي ..

العنصرية Racism:

نظام متكامل وممارسة قائمان على فرضية تقول: بأن العامل المقرر في خصائص وقدرات البشر هو الانتماء العرقي. وبأن العناصر العرقية تتفاوت نوعيا لا من حيث الشكل وحسب بل ومن حيث القدرة الفكرية والأخلاقية والاجتماعية. وعلى هذا فهناك عناصر بشرية متفوقة وأخرى وضيعة ويستتبع ذلك تحيزا وفروقا في المعاملة وفقا للانتماء العنصري وخصوصا بالنسبة للأقليات القومية المتميزة، ولا سيما إذا كانت في موضع ضعيف، وتعود جذور العنصرية الى العلاقات القائمة في المجتمعات التعسفية والاستغلالية القديمة والإقطاعية والعلاقات القائمة بين الإمبريالية وأبناء المستعمرات. ومثال العنصرية : النازية الألمانية والصهيونية ونظام الأبارتيد في جنوب إفريقيا. للمزيد أنظر: العنصرية 

العنف Violence:

للعنف ثلاثة أوجه رئيسية : 1ـ الوجه النفساني، أي من حيث أن العنف يتخذ سمة اللامعقول والخروج عن الحالة الطبيعية. 2ـ الوجه المعنوي والأخلاقي، أي من حيث أن العنف يمثل انتهاكا لممتلكات الآخرين وتعديا على أرزاقهم وحرياتهم. 3ـ الوجه السياسي، من حيث أن العنف هو استخدام للقوة بهدف الاستيلاء على السلطة والانعطاف بها نحو أهداف غير مشروعة.

غسل الدماغ Brain Washing 

عملية ضغط جسدية أو نفسية أو كلتيهما معا تُطَبَق على البشر والسجناء منهم بشكل خاص. بقصد تغيير أفكارهم ووجهة نظرهم لصالح وجهة نظر أخرى. أو هي عملية تحول في موقف السجين لصالح سجانيه، أو استعداده للاعتراف بجرائم يرغب مضطهدوه في انتزاعها منه. ويمكن أن تتم عملية غسل الدماغ بشكل جماعي ودون إكراه من خلال وسائل الإعلام المختلفة، خاصة التلفزيون.

غوغاء Mob 

تجمهر عابر من الناس يشترك في نشاط جماعي تحت انفعال عاطفي فوضوي وغير منظَم يجنح الى التطرف والعنف والهيجان. وقد يقوم بالسَلب والإرهاب أو قد يكون وجوده نتيجة أو كارثة أو فزَع، وكثيرا ما تقوم قيادات فورية عرَضية في الغوغاء تتمكن من التأثير فيها وتوجيهها لخدمة أهدافها مستفيدة من حالة الهيجان وارتباك التوازن العاطفي.

غيتو Ghetto :

في الأصل تعني حيا مقصورا على إحدى الأقليات الدينية أو القومية. ولكنها تستخدم للإشارة الى أحياء اليهود في أوروبا منذ عام 1516 وهو تاريخ أول غيتو يهودي في البندقية (إيطاليا). جاء تجميع اليهود في حي من مجتمعات العصور الوسطى الزراعية الإقطاعية بمثابة تحديد لواقع اقتصادي، وهو اشتغال اليهود بأعمال التجارة والربا وهو نشاط كان يؤمن لهم استقلالا اجتماعيا واقتصاديا ودينيا. إلا أن انهيار دور اليهود الاقتصادي المميز في ظل التحول الذي طرأ على المجتمعات الإقطاعية باتجاه أنماط الرأسمالية التجارية، واضطرار اليهود الى التعامل مع الطبقات الفقيرة بالربا، زاد من حدة الحقد على اليهود وجعل من الغيتو رمزا لعزلتهم حتى أصبح الغيتو مكانا محاصرا بأسوار عالية من المجتمع المسيحي الذي لا يسمح لليهود من مغادرته بعد منتصف الليل.

فائدة Interest

هي المبلغ المضاف الى رأس المال المستدان، من قِبل المدين الى الدائن. وفي لغة الاقتصاد هي سعر (الفائدة) وهو عبارة عن العلاقة القائمة بين مبلغ الفائدة المتفق عليه لمدة (سنة) ورأس المال المقترض لمدة سنة معبر عنهما بالوحدات النقدية الجاري بها العمل. وعند ماركس هي (جزء من فائض القيمة الكاملة بنسبة أكبر من الفائدة نفسها).

فاشية Fascism 

في الأصل تعود الى الحركة التي أسسها (موسوليني) في ميلانو 19/3/1919 مبتدأ بأعداد من قدامى المحاربين وقُدامى النقابيين الثوريين، وهي النظام السياسي الذي فرضه على إيطاليا بعد وصوله الى السلطة في 30/10/1922. لكن الفاشية اسم عام يُطلق على الأيديولوجيات والحركات السياسية وأنظمة الدولة التي تتخذ موقفا قوميا متطرفا وتجنح الى التسلط والعسكرة. وفي جميع الأحوال فهي نقيض مباشر للديمقراطية والاشتراكية ومعادية للفرد والعقلانية . للمزيد أنظر : الفاشية 

فيدرالية Federalism

مفهوم سياسي يتعلق بالنظام السياسي والسلطة، قائم على الديمقراطية والتمثيل السياسي و تقرير المصير. أو هي نظام سياسي يفترض تنازل عدد من الدول أو القوميات الصغيرة في أغلب الأحيان، عن بعض صلاحياتها وامتيازاتها واستقلاليتها لمصلحة سلطة عليا، موحدة تمثلها على الساحة الدولية وتكون مرجعها الأخير في كل ما يتعلق بالسيادة والأمن القومي والدفاع والسياسة الخارجية، فهي على الصعيد الداخلي تسعى لتنظيم أمور الدولة الداخلية، بهدف تسيير العمل والوظائف وتوزيعها ما بين السلطات المركزية والسلطات المحلية. وعلى الصعيد الخارجي تلجأ الدولة الفدرالية الى رسم علاقاتها الدولية لصالح مجموع الوحدات والكيانات التي تتكون منها. للمزيد أنظر : الفديرالية 

الفردية Individualism

مذهب فكري ـ سياسي ينطلق من اعتبار الفرد وأعماله وآماله أساسا في تفسير التاريخ والظواهر الاجتماعية. وفي المجال الديني كان هذا الاتجاه مساعدا على الإصلاح والتحرر من قبضة الكنيسة وتحكمها بالفرد بشكل عام. وعلى الصعيد السياسي ينطوي على الاعتقاد بأن الهدف الرئيسي للمجتمع والدولة إنما هو الحفاظ على مصلحة الفرد وسعادته، وإن واجب الدولة هو مساعدته على تحقيق ذاته. ولعل أعمق تطور مر به هذا المذهب السياسي هو ظهور نظام الاقتصاد الحر الذي ولد مع الثورة الصناعية والرأسمالية.

فقه Jurisprudence 

الفقه، في دلالته اللغوية يفيد الفهم والعلم. وهو في القانون يدل على مجموعة الآراء القانونية الصادرة عن المشتغلين بعلم القانون أي من الفقهاء، والفقه بهذا المعنى ليس له صفة رسمية يلتزم بها المشتغلون بالقانون. والفقه يقوم بعملية تحليل وشرح القوانين الصادرة عن السلطة التشريعية وأحكام القضاء. ويقوم أيضا بتأصيل هذه القوانين، أي يبين الفكرة العامة الموجهة والكامنة وراء التشريع وأحكام القضاء كما ينتقد التشريع وأحكام القضاء من النواحي المختلفة. ويلعب الفقه دورا هاما وأساسيا في سن الشرائع وفي التطور الفكري بصفة عامة في بعض الحضارات مثل الحضارة الرومانية والحضارة الإسلامية.

والفقه الدستوري: هو مجموعة الآراء والأحكام الدستورية التي تصدر عن المشتغلين بالدستور والقانون سواء كان شرحا أم تأليفا أم بحثا أم تعليقا أم تدريسا في الجامعات.

فكر Thought

نشاط عضوي في المخ والجهاز العصبي المركزي، يتخطى هذه الحدود، ويصبح على مستوى الفرد وعلى مستوى المجتمع عامة، قدرة على الكشف والتصميم والتجربة والتأثير والتغيير. وهناك من ينظر الى الفكر باعتباره عملية معنوية خالصة مستقلة كل الاستقلال عن كل أساس عضوي أو مادي. فهو خلق محض. ولا وجود للطبيعة الخارجية بغير الفكر، فهو الذي يصنع الوجود، وهي نظرة مثالية مطلقة. وهناك نظرة باعتبار الفكر مجرد ثمرة مباشرة من ثمرات المادة وإفرازا من إفرازاتها، وهذه نظرة مادية ساذجة. وهناك نظرة ثالثة تدرك الأساس العضوي للعملية الفكرية كما تدرك أساسها الاجتماعي والتاريخي كذلك. ولكنها لا تكتفي بهذا كله، بل تجد في الفكر كذلك أداة للكشف والخلق والتأثير والتغيير، وهذه نظرة موضوعية.

فلسفة Philosophy

في الأصل يونانية تعني (حب الحكمة). والفلسفة تحمل معنيين، الأول: يدور حول أن الفلسفة هي قديمة قدم الإنسان، وأن الجماعات البشرية كانت لها منذ أول التاريخ، نظرتها للعالم ومفهومها للحياة. وأفكارها ومعتقداتها حول موقع الإنسان في الكون، والدور الذي يلعبه فيه. والثاني: يدور حول أن الفلسفة هي تفكير نقدي في جميع المشكلات التي تواجه الإنسان في حياته. والحلول المعطاة لها والفكر الذي يقدم لها هذه الحلول أي هي بمعنى آخر نظرة وتفسير شاملان للمجتمع والفرد.
إذن الفلسفة ليست مستقلة عن الثقافة البشرية بكل أبعادها الفنية والأخلاقية والسياسية.

الفوضوية Anarchism تصور سياسي يرمي الى إلغاء الدولة واستبعاد كل سلطة من داخل المجتمع تملك حقا قسريا على الفرد .. فهي إذن حركة فكرية وممارسة تطرح كل قسر خارجي على الإنسان، وترمي الى بناء حياة مشتركة على أساس الإرادة الفردية المستقلة

----------


## دموع الغصون

القانون Law

هو الضابط الأكبر للحياة الاجتماعية وضامن (تعايش الحريات) مهمته تأمين النظام والسلام، وتحقيق المزيد من العدالة والمساهمة في ترقية الإنسان. إنه موضوع العدالة .. وهي فضيلة قوامها: إعطاء كل فرد ما يستحقه. ويعكس القانون قواعد الأخلاق السائدة في المجتمع. وهو إذ يتداخل ويتفاعل مع الأعراف والتقاليد والعادات والمذاهب الشائعة. فإنه في بعض المجتمعات يرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بالدين. ففي المجتمعات الإسلامية على سبيل المثال، ينوب الشرع مكان القانون في العديد من المجالات فهو الذي يحدد للمسلمين ما يفرض عليهم فعله، وما لا يحل لهم إتيانه ..

قبلية Tribalism 

مصطلح مستعمل في الأبحاث الأنثروبولوجية للدلالة على التنظيم الاجتماعي القائم على القبيلة. وفي الوقت نفسه على الشكل الذي تبرز فيه الهوية الثقافية والسياسية للجماعة المشكلة للقبيلة. وللجماعات التي حافظت على وحدة قبيلة ما، رغم التفكك والتحول اللذين أصابا تنظيمها الاجتماعي من جراء الغزو الاستعماري وتشَكُل الدول الحديثة في المناطق المستعمرة سابقا. وتُطلق صفة القبلية أو (العشائرية وهي الأكثر رواجا) على نمط من الظواهر أو العلاقات أو الأفكار أو السلوك لوصمها بالارتباط بالأشكال الاجتماعية والثقافية السابقة على المجتمع الحديث. لكن استخدام هذا المصطلح لا يتميز دوما بالدقة. بمعنى أنه لا يعني بالضرورة أن الظواهر التي يصفها هي ظواهر قائمة في التنظيم القبلي البدوي. وهو يكاد يكون مرادفا لصفة التخلف والاستزلام والعصبية وتغليب المصلحة العائلية على المصلحة الوطنية والعامة ..

القرار Decision 

يُنظر الى القرار من الناحية النفسية والفلسفية كلحظة من لحظات الإرادة، فهو يلغي التردد ويسبق عملية التنفيذ مع كل ما ينجم عن ذلك من نتائج. ويبدو القرار على هذا المستوى مظهرا من مظاهر القوة بالنظر لكونه يقطع الخيط الرفيع الذي يربطه بالارتباك والحيرة ويستمد القرار قوته من الإرادة التي توجهه. ويتأتى عن الظروف الذي تولده. وفي هذه الحالة لا يوجد قرار موضوعي، بل قرار اتخذ في لحظة معينة، وكان فعالا أو لم يكن ..

قرار مجلس الأمن 242

قرار أصدره مجلس الأمن الدولي التابع لهيئة الأمم المتحدة في 22/11/1967 وجاء تعبيرا عن الخلل الخطير في ميزان القوى في الصراع العربي ـ الصهيوني وهو لا شك كان نتيجة الهزيمة التي مني بها العرب في حرب حزيران/يونيو 1967 :
1ـ تضمن القرار مبدأين لإقامة السلام العادل والدائم في الشرق الأوسط:
أ ـ انسحاب القوات الإسرائيلية من الأراضي (أراض حسب الصياغة الإنجليزية فقط) التي احتلتها في النزاع الأخير .. 
ب ـ أن تنهي كل دولة حالة الحرب، وأن تحترم وتقر الاستقلال والسيادة الإقليمية. والاستقلال السياسي لكل دولة في المنطقة، وحقها أن تعيش في سلام في نطاق حدود مأمونة ومعترف بها متحررة من أعمال القوة والتهديد بها.

2ـ ويؤكد المجلس الحاجة الى: أ ـ ضمان حرية الملاحة في الممرات الدولية في المنطقة ب ـ تحقيق تسوية عاجلة لمشكلة اللاجئين ج ـ ضمان حدود كل دولة في المنطقة واستقلالها السياسي عن طرق إجراءات من بينها إنشاء مناطق منزوعة السلاح.

قرار مجلس الأمن 338

قرار أصدره المجلس بتاريخ 22/10/1973، إبان حرب تشرين/أكتوبر وينص على :

1ـ إن مجلس الأمن يدعو جميع الأطراف المشتركة في القتال الدائر حاليا الى وقف إطلاق النار بصورة كاملة وإنهاء جميع الأعمال العسكرية فورا في مدة لا تتجاوز 12 ساعة من لحظة اتخاذ القرار وفي المواقع التي تحتلها الآن . 

2ـ يدعو جميع الأطراف المعنية الى البدء فورا بعد وقف إطلاق النار، بتنفيذ قرار مجلس الأمن 242 لسنة 1967 بجميع أجزاءه.

3ـ يقرر المجلس أن تبدأ فور وقف إطلاق النار وخلاله، مفاوضات بين الأطراف المعنية تحت الإشراف الملائم بهدف إقامة سلام عادل ودائم.


القطرية : Regionalism 

هي نزعة الانتماء الشعوري واللاشعوري على حد سواء الى قطر بعينه من الأقطار العربية، بالتعارض مع النزعة القومية التي تفترض الانتماء للوطن العربي بجملة أقطاره. والقطرية إفراز للتجزئة السياسية القائمة في الوطن العربي وتكريس لها في آن معا. وهي تتفاوت في الدرجة وتتراوح بين الانتماء الى اللاشعور أو العفوي الى الكيان القطري باعتباره أمرا واقعا، وبين الانتماء الشعوري أو القصدي الذي يعبر عن نفسه بأيديولوجية معلنة تدخل في عداء سافر أو مبطن مع النزعة القومية العربية .. والقطرية مصطلح حديث الظهور نسبيا، وهو يرتبط بالتطور السياسي للدول القطرية العربية منذ الاستقلال. واتجاه هذه الدول الى تثبيت كيانها وحدودها، وربما الى شن حرب حدود فيما بينها، خلافا للنظرية القومية. ولقد قويت القطرية منذ سقوط وحدة مصر وسوريا، وزادت بعد هزيمة حزيران/يونيو 1967، إذ بدأت تتحول القطرية من مجرد ممارسة الى نظرية تدعو الى رفع عصبية القطرية الى مستوى القومية.

قمع Repression 

محاولة إكراه، وإجبار فرد أو جماعة على تقبل ممنوعات مفروضة من قبل مؤسسة أو سلطة، تتعارض ورغباتهم وتطلعاتهم، بحجة عدم الإخلال بالنظام والحفاظ على الأمن. والقمع شكل من أشكال التعبير عن إرادة السلطة. وكل سلطة مهما كانت ليبرالية، فهي في نهاية الأمر قمعية بالنسبة لمن يعايشها، وهذا يعني أن الحرية واقع نسبي، ويتضمن كأية ظاهرة أو مفهوم آخر، جزءا من الوهم، وقد يكون القمع خارجيا (شرطة، جيش، سجون.. الخ) أو داخليا (أخلاق، عادات، قيم .. الخ) .. فالقمع وجد من قبل شخص أو جماعة ترفض أن تضع موضوعا ما ( الجنس، الملكية، الحرية من نوع معين، الأيديولوجية.. الخ) قيد البحث، لأن أي مس بها، هو مس بالعائلة أو المجتمع أو السلطة، لذلك كان هناك رفض لمناقشتها أو السماح بها، وأجبرت على الرضوخ للوضع السائد، أي قمعت وأُسكتت.

القنبلة النووية Atomic Bomb 

سلاح ذو طاقة هائلة على التدمير. ينجم فعله عن انشطار نووي تتحول بنتيجته الحركة الداخلية في ذرة المادة، فتتخلخل المادة وينتج عن ذلك كمية كبيرة جدا من الطاقة (النووية). وتأثير القنبلة النووية يكون من ثلاث نواحي: تأثير حراري يشمل دائرة واسعة حول مكان الانفجار ويبلغ آلاف الدرجات الحرارية. وتأثير تفجيري أو تدميري يشمل دائرة أوسع من الأولى. وتأثير إشعاعي يمتد في المكان والزمان ويؤدي الى تلوث إشعاعي في البيئة (أرضها و هوائها) ..

قوى عظمى Great Power

هي الدول التي تكون في آن معا، سيدة قرارها السياسي وصاحبة تأثير ونفوذ على القرار السياسي لسواها من الدول. ويجب أن تتوفر في الدولة التي تريد أن تصبح دولة عظمى أربعة شروط أساسية : (1) مساحة جغرافية واسعة (2) تعداد سكاني منظور (3) اقتصاد قوي (4) قوة عسكرية ضاربة ورادعة. وهذه الشروط تنطبق على الولايات المتحدة فقط (حاليا) .. وعلى الاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقا) .. أما الصين فهي مشروع قوة عظمى. وأما فرنسا وبريطانيا فهي قوى عظمى (وسط) .. والمقصود بالقوة العظمى، أن تصبح مركز استقطاب في العالم وتتحكم من قريب أو بعيد بكل صراعات العالم، الكبيرة منها والصغيرة ..

القوة Power :

يكتسب مفهوم القوة في السياسة أهمية سياسية في تحليل وفهم أي نشاط سياسي، تقوم به الجماعات والدول على السواء. ذلك لأن السياسة تُعَرَف في أكثر الأحيان على أنها ظاهرة قوة. وبهذا يصبح من العبث الفصل بينهما، والقوة تختلف عن القدرة، فتقاس القوة بما هو جاهز ومتهيئ وحاضر وقابل للاستخدام، بينما القدرة هي شيء غير مرئي وغير محصور. فالقوة تحتاج الى إرادة تسييرها. والإرادة ليست آلة وإنما هي قدرة. فلا قدرة بدون قوة ولا قوة بدون قدرة. وتعرف القوة السياسية بأنها مجموع أدوات الضغط والإكراه والتدمير والبناء التي تستخدمها الإرادة والذكاء السياسيان المرتكزان على مؤسسات وجماعات من أجل السيطرة على قوة أخرى وإرغامها على القبول بنظام معين أو من أجل كسر مقاومة أو تهديد ما أو مقاومة قوة عدوة أو الوصول الى تسوية وتحديد توازن بين القوى الموجودة على ساحة الصراع. وتلعب القوة دورا رئيسيا في السياسة، إذ أنها تعتبر العنصر الأساسي في تشكيل الدول واستمرارها أو زوالها ..

القومية Nationalism 

في اللغة من القوم: أي جماعة تجمع بينهم رابطة معينة. وفي السياسة يرتبط مفهوم القومية بمفهوم الأمة، من حيث الانتماء الى أمة محددة، والأمة هي الشعب ذو الهوية السياسية الخاصة الذي تجمع بين أفراده روابط موضوعية وشعورية وروحية متعددة، تختلف من شعب لآخر. مثل اللغة والعقيدة والمصلحة والتاريخ والحضارة .. وقد برز الاهتمام بالقومية عالميا منذ قرنين أو ثلاثة..

القيادة Leadership 

صفة تدل على أهلية وقدرة وموهبة لتسيير عمل جماعي واستقطاب مجموعة من الناس في سبيل السير نحو تحقيق غاية مشتركة. ويتحقق الاستقطاب عادة من خلال الثقة والاقتناع العملي أو النظري وقدرتهم على إنجاز المهام والاستجابة للتحديات المطروحة. ولا بد من توافر التعاطف والاتصال بين القيادة وأتباعها .. ويرتبط مفهوم القيادة في التحليل السياسي ارتباطا قويا بمفاهيم السلطة والقوة والنفوذ. وللقيادة أهمية خاصة في الأنظمة التعددية حيث يجب صهر الجماعات المتفرقة في أكثريات مؤقتة، حتى يتسنى أخذ المبادرات، والتغلب على النزعات للقوة الموازية لإحباط صنع القرارات ..



كاثوليكية 

مذهب المسيحيين الذين يعتبرون بابا روما زعيمهم الروحي، باعتباره خليفة القديس (بطرس) . وهو الذي يضمن وحدة الكنيسة في المكان وهويتها في الزمان. لذلك فهو (بنظرهم) معصوم عن الخطأ في كل ما يتعلق بشؤون الدين. وهو أسقف، ولكن أعلى من سائر الأساقفة الآخرين مرتبة. ويقدر عدد الكاثوليك بالعالم بنحو خمسمائة مليون.

كادر Cadre 

هم أصحاب السلطات والخبرة الطبيعية أو المكتسبة. ويقصد بهم العناصر القيادية القادرة على التوجيه أو التحليل. وتعني لفظة كادر بالعربية (الإطار) الذي يحيط بالشيء. وبالمعنى السياسي، صفة تدل على منصب أو وظيفة. بل هي صفة تُكتسب عبر سلسلة طويلة من الدراية والخبرة والتضحية في سبيل المبادئ التي تعتنقها جماعة معينة أو حزب معين. و يعترف أعضاء هذا الحزب لأصحابها بهذه الصفة التي تدل على طليعيتهم. 

الكتاب الأخضر The Green Book

كتاب وضعه العقيد القذافي، ضمنه الخلاصة الأيديولوجية (للنظرية العالمية الثالثة) التي ترفض الرأسمالية والماركسية. وينقسم الكتاب الى ثلاثة فصول أو أركان (1) الركن السياسي، ويتضمن (حل مشكلة الديمقراطية) أي أداة الحكم. انطلاقا من رفض مبدأ التمثيل النيابي. وعن طريق تأسيس اللجان الشعبية والمؤتمرات الشعبية من أجل تطبيق (الديمقراطية المباشرة) باعتبارها الأسلوب الأمثل للحكم. (2) الركن الاقتصادي ويتصدى لحل (المشكلة الاقتصادية) من منطلق (شركاء لا أجراء) حيث يقترح الكتاب أن يكون المنتج من عمال وغيرهم شركاء في الانتاج لا أجراء. (3) الركن الاجتماعي ويؤكد على دور عاملين اثنين في تاريخ المجتمعات البشرية هما: الدين والقومية، فالدين نظم العلاقات الإنسانية في فجر الحضارة، ومع المزيد من التقدم الحضاري باتت القومية هي التي تنظم العلاقات بين الأمم. وعلاقة الدين والقومية ليست علاقة تناقض بل علاقة تكامل. فلكل أمة دين والإسلام دين العرب كقوم وأمة .. وفي الكتاب فصول تناقش مواضيع مختلفة ..

الكتل/ سياسة Blocs Policy

سياسة التكتل، سياسة تقوم على إتباع عدد من الدول لخط مشترك في مجال السياسة والدفاع والاقتصاد والتجارة، يكون في أغلب الأحيان إن لم يكن دائما موجها ضد مجموعة أخرى من الدول، تضطر هي الأخرى بدورها لانتهاج خط مشترك لمجابهة المجموعة الأولى في المجالات نفسها. وسياسة التكتل في العلاقات الدولية تكاد تكون من أبرز سمات الحياة السياسية والعسكرية في القرن العشرين. رغم أن هذه الظاهرة قديمة قِدَم العلاقات الدولية نفسها.

كثافة السكان Density of Population 

هي نسبة عدد الأفراد في الكيلومتر المربع الواحد على المساحة الجغرافية للبلاد، إلا أن التوزيع السكاني ليس متساويا على المساحة الجغرافية في أي بلد لأنه مرهون بعدة عوامل، أهمها المناخية وظروف العمل و الانتاج، حيث تبلغ الكثافة السكانية درجتها القصوى في المدن الرئيسية والعواصم، بل أنها تختلف في العاصمة نفسها من وسطها الى مناطقها الهامشية وتخف الكثافة كلما اتجهنا الى الريف والجبال والصحارى ..

كرملين Kremlin

نوع من القلاع في عدة مدن روسية، كان يستخدم مقرا للإدارة ومركزا دينيا، وكان في الوقت نفسه حصنا لصد الغارات الحربية في العصور الوسطى، ومن أشهر تلك القلاع التي أخذت اسم (كرملين) (ستراخان وقازان وموسكو ونغني نغفورد وبسكون) . وإذا ذكر (كرملين) دون ذكر المدينة فإنه يعني (كرملين) موسكو الذي يقع في المدينة القديمة ويضم البناء مثلث الشكل كثيرا من المباني التاريخية، منها كاتدرائية وسبنسكي التي بنيت في أواخر القرن 15، وكاتدرائية اركانجلسكي التي بنيت بين القرنين الخامس عشر والسابع عشر و بها مدافن القياصرة .. وبرج الجرس (القرن 16) ذو القبة الذهبية، والقصر الكبير القرن 19 والذي جعله السوفييت مقرا لمجلس السوفييت الأعلى كالبيت الأبيض في أمريكا والإليزيه في فرنسا.

الكليانية Totalitarianism 

نظام سياسي لدولة ما يتميز بالهيمنة الكلية على النشاطات الفردية من خلال تبنيها لأيديولوجيا معينة. وفي الثلاثينات من القرن 20 كان يدل الاسم ليصف الأنظمة والحركات السلطوية التي نشأت في ذاك العقد من الزمن. ثم أصبحت في الأربعينات أوسع وأوضح بغية تحديد الخصائص العامة المشتركة بين الحركات السلطوية والأنظمة الديكتاتورية التي كانت ما بين الحربين على اعتبار (أن الهدف الأول للكليانية هو تخليد وتثبيت دعائم الثورة) فالخاصية الأساسية للكليانية تتجسد في (إقامة دينامية دوام وتخليد النظام، مما يعني أن الدولة الكليانية لا يمكن لها أن تكون عرضة للاصلاح، بل الدمار). كل هذا حسب رأي (نيومان) في الأربعينات من القرن الماضي. ولكن هناك من يرى أن الأنظمة الكليانية تقوم على أيديولوجيات شمولية. وحزب وحيد يتسنى ويأخذ على عاتقه هذه الأيديولوجية يسيطر عليه ويقوده رجل واحد هو الديكتاتور وبوليس سري متطور جدا وثلاثة أنواع من الاحتكار أو المراقبة الاحتكارية (وسائل الاتصال الجماهيري، والأسلحة العملياتية، وكل التنظيمات بما فيها الاقتصادية) ..

الكنيست Knesset

الهيئة التشريعية (البرلمان) في الكيان الصهيوني من شباط/فبراير1949 وعدد الأعضاء فيه 120 عضوا، ويحتل الكنيست أهمية دستورية شكلية كبرى، نظرا لعدم وجود دستور مكتوب .. وقد صدر قانون به عام 1958 نص على انتخاب الأعضاء بالتمثيل النسبي من قبل المواطنين (المستوطنين) الذين تجاوزا سن 18 سنة وأن يكون سن الترشيح 21 سنة، ومنع الضباط والقضاة وكبار موظفي الخدمة المدنية من الترشح.. والدورة 4 سنوات.

كومنولث Common Wealth

رابطة دولية حرة بين بريطانيا ومستعمراتها السابقة التي استقلت عنها وظلت محافظة على ولائها للتاج البريطاني، فالعاهل البريطاني هو رئيس الكومنولث والهدف الأصلي من هذه الرابطة الإبقاء على صلات التشاور والتعاون بين بريطانيا وتلك الدول المتأثرة بها سياسيا وثقافيا، وتتكون تلك الرابطة إضافة الى بريطانيا من 50 دولة، من أهمها أستراليا والهند بنغلاديش كندا نيجيريا غانا كينيا ماليزيا نيوزلندا أوغندا الخ .. ولكن دولا أخرى كانت مستعمرة لم تنضم الى تلك الرابطة منها الدول العربية وباكستان وجنوب إفريقيا ..

كونغرس Congress 

هو السلطة التشريعية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، تأسس عام 1789 ويتكون من (1) مجلس الشيوخ وتتساوى فيه الولايات بعدد ممثليها، ويجب على المرشح له أن يكون عمره فوق 30 عاما ويكون مواطنا أمريكيا لفترة لا تقل عن 9 سنوات ومقيما في الولاية التي ترشح عنها. ويرأسه نائب رئيس الجمهورية. (2) مجلس النواب يتحدد عدد أعضاء كل ولاية حسب عدد سكانها، والترشيح له من مواطنين لا تقل أعمارهم عن 25 سنة ..

كونفدرالية Confederation

شكل من التنظيم الاتحادي بين دول تعهد بممارسة بعض من صلاحياتها الى سلطة مركزية مشتركة مع إبقائها على حكوماتها المميزة. وتتألف السلطة المركزية أساسا من هيئة تنسيق ملزمة باتخاذ قراراتها كافة ـ أو معظم قراراتها على الأقل ـ بإجماع الدول الأعضاء في الكونفيدرالية وذلك بخلاف ما يحصل بالفيدرالية حيث تتخذ القرارات بأكثرية الأصوات فقط. وغالبا ما تتحول الكونفيدرالية ـ ولا سيما في إطار الدول القومية ـ الى فيدرالية، وهذا ما حصل في سويسرا على سبيل المثال، حيث لم يبق من الكونفيدرالية سوى الاسم.

----------


## دموع الغصون

لائحة سوداء Black List
تعبير مجازي يشير الى كل إجراء يقوم به طرف ضد طرف آخر، بهدف فرض المقاطعة ضده، أو حظر التعامل معه أو القضاء عليه نتيجة خلافات طرأت وباعدت بينهما، وتختلف درجة هذا الإجراء ومدى صرامته واتساعه وتاريخه وعناصره من حالة الى أخرى، وقد يكون هذا الإجراء قانونيا أو غير قانوني، رسميا أو خاصا، وتلجأ إليه دول أو شركات أو أحزاب أو مؤسسات أو قطاعات تجارية أو سياحية أو ثقافية الخ، وقد يكون مبررا أو غير مبرر من طرف واحد أو من الطرفين معا. وتتخذ المقاطعة صفة مادية أو إعلامية أو معنوية تصل حد اتخاذ طابع العنف والاعتداء والاغتيال..

اللاسامية (معاداة السامية) Anti- Semitism 

مصطلح أوروبي حديث يُشار به الى معاداة اليهود، ويمن القول أن اللاسامية الحديثة ترتبط مباشرة بمسألة اندماج اليهود في مجتمعاتهم، لاسيما وأن تحرير اليهود اقتصر على أوروبا الغربية التي صارت بالتالي ملجأ ليهود أوروبا الوسطى والشرقية، ورغم أن التعاون بين اليهود الغربيين والشرقيين لم يكن وثيقا فإن العديد من غير اليهود شعروا باجتياح اليهود لبلادهم، إضافة الى أن اليهود لم يعودوا محصورين في أماكن خاصة بهم، فانتشروا على كافة القطاعات ثم أن وجود المجموعات اليهودية في دول مختلفة أعطت عنهم صورة أمة انطوائية لا يدين أعضائها بالولاء لأوطانهم الرسمية، وهذا ما يفسر كيف اتسم الفكر القومي في أوروبا باللاسامية ..

اللا عنف Non Violence 

وسيلة من وسائل العمل السياسي والاجتماعي، وهو كمبدأ يحاول أن يمثل قوة الضعيف وملجأه الأخير. مرتكزا على إثارة الضمير والأخلاق لدى الخصم أو على الأقل لدى الجمهور الذي يحيط به. ففضيحة الظلم تفتح العيون والقلوب، وتربك المتحكم وتفقده قوته. يقطع اللاعنف سلسلة القمع، ويسعى لأن يظهر للمعتدي مدى وهمه حين يعتقد أن بإمكانه أن يفرض على الناس بالقوة معتقدات يظنها صالحة لتوطيد تحكمه بهم.

اللامركزية Decentralization

اللامركزية نوعان: (1) اللامركزية السياسية: وهي تعتبر نوعا من أساليب التنظيم الدستوري وتنظيم الحكم في الدولة. وتتحقق في الدولة الاتحادية (دولة الاتحاد الفيدرالي أو الاتحاد المركزي) .. فهذه الدولة تتكون من دويلات أو ولايات تفقد كل منها شخصيتها الدولية لصالح الدولة الاتحادية التي يكون لها وحدها الشخصية الدولية. ولكن كل دويلة أو ولاية تحتفظ بقدر كبير أو ضئيل من السلطات التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية على إقليمها، ويتولى الدستور الاتحادي توزيع الاختصاصات بين حكومات الولايات والحكومة الاتحادية.

(2) اللامركزية الإدارية: وهي مجرد أسلوب يتصل بتسيير الوظائف الإدارية في الدولة، كأسلوب من أساليب الإدارة، ومن مقتضاه توزيع الاختصاصات الوظيفية الإدارية في الدولة بين الحكومة المركزية الموجودة بالعاصمة وبين هيئات إدارية محلية أخرى أو مصلحية تباشر سلطتها في النطاق المرسوم لها بمقتضى القانون وتحت رقابة الدولة وإشرافها دون أن تكون خاضعة لها رئاسيا.

اللجوء السياسي Political Asylum (Refuge)

حسب معهد القانون الدولي: هو الحماية التي تمنحها دولة فوق أراضيها، أو أي مكان تابع لسلطتها، لفرد، طلب الحماية منها، فالهدف إذن هو إنقاذ حياة أو حرية شخص يعتبر نفسه ـ عن صواب أو خطأ ـ مهددا من بلده. كان اللجوء سابقا ديني النشأة، ثم تحول عند الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الى نظام عام. ثم تحول من المفهوم الديني الى لجوء إقليمي، أي أن يضع فيه الفرد نفسه تحت حماية دولة أجنبية وفي أرض أجنبية. ولقد كرس الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، حق اللجوء واعتبره حقا لكل إنسان تتعرض حياته أو سلامته الجسدية أو حريته للخطر بسبب عرقه أو دينه أو آراءه السياسية أو الوطنية ويفترض في هذا الحق أن يضمن للمستفيد منه ألا يُكره على العودة الى الدولة التي تعرضت فيها حياته أو سلامته أو حريته للخطر ..


ليبرالية Liberalism 

مذهب رأسمالي ينادي بالحرية المطلقة في الميدانيين الاقتصادي والسياسي، ففي الميدان السياسي وعلى النطاق الفردي، يؤكد هذا المذهب على القبول بأفكار الغير وأفعاله حتى لو كانت متعارضة مع أفكار المذهب وأفعاله، شرط المعاملة بالمثل. وعلى النطاق الجماعي فإن الليبرالية هي النظام السياسي المبني على التعددية الأيديولوجية والتنظيمية الحزبية والنقابية التي لا يضمنها (حسب ذلك المذهب) سوى النظام البرلماني الديمقراطي الذي يفصل بين السلطات الثلاث: التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية. ويؤمن الحريات الشخصية والعامة بما في ذلك حرية المعتقد الديني.


ليكود Likud

تجمع سياسي وبرلماني صهيوني أُنشئ في أيلول/سبتمبر1973 من كتلة كاحال وأحزاب المركز الحر والقائمة الرسمية وحركة أرض إسرائيل الكاملة قبيل انتخابات الكنيست لمواجهة تحالف (المعراخ) ..

وينادي تكتل الليكود بالاقتصاد الحر وبالتوسع على حساب الأراضي العربية المجاورة، تحت شعار (استعادة أرض إسرائيل الكاملة) ويمارس التكتل أثرا ضاغطا ـ شكليا وعمليا ـ في اتجاه التوسع والتشدد مع العرب.. 


المادية Materialism

مذهب فكري يقول بأنه لا وجود لجوهر آخر سوى المادة. وأنها الحقيقة الوحيدة التي تفسر الحياة والسلوك. وتتعارض المادية مع المثالية التي تقول بأن الفكر هو جوهر الواقع ومصدر الحقيقة. كما تتعارض مع الروحية التي تعتبر (الغائية) أي (الهدفية) سببا جوهريا من أسباب الوجود. وترفض المادية بشكل عام كل ما له علاقة بوجود النفس والغيبي والماورائي. فالفكر بالنسبة إليها هو معطى ثانوي يعود إما لوقائع مادية بحتة أو هو نوع من الوهم أو يرجع من حيث نشأته الى المادة (المادية الجدلية). كما ترفض الاعتراف بما هو نفسي وتعتبر أن معرفة الإنسان ليست سوى امتداد لحركة الطبيعة وأشكالها المادية.

الماركسية Marxism

من الممكن تعريفها بأنها نظرية الاشتراكية العلمية المنسوبة الى ماركس، المنظم الرئيسي للحركة العمالية الأوروبية في زمانه. والنظرية لا تؤلف منظومة تامة ومغلقة بالاستناد الى أساس فلسفي. فهي بهذا المعنى غير مكتملة وقيد إنشاء دائم، ولا سيما أنها تربط نفسها بالممارسة العلمية والنضالية معا، مما يجعلها تعيد مراجعة نفسها وتعيد محصلتها الكلية باستمرار.

على أن نفي صفة النظام المغلق عن الماركسية لا ينفي عنها الصفة النسقية بالمعنى العلمي للكلمة. وما يؤلف الوحدة النسقية للماركسية بهذا المعنى، أن المحور الذي تدور عليه، هو تحليل مختلف أشكال الصراع الطبقي وبيان أوجه الارتباط فيما بينها، باعتبار الصراع الطبقي هو المحرك الرئيسي للتاريخ في نظر ماركس، وباعتبار أن جميع ظواهر التاريخ هي بمثابة تعبير عن هذا الصراع.

الماسونية Masonry

تطرح الماسونية نفسها على أنها مؤسسة إحسانية وجمعية فكرية تسعى الى استقطاب (ذو النفوس الحرة والأخلاق الحسنة) الراغبين في العمل من أجل تحسين الشروط المادية والمعنوية للبشرية والارتقاء بها الى مستوى ثقافي وحضاري أرفع. هذا حسب إدعاء الماسونية نفسها. ولقد نشأت الماسونية من ناحية رمزية الى أربعة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد، وهي تعد بناء هيكل القدس في عهد سليمان الحكيم أول عمل عظيم نفذته. ولكن يصعب بالتحديد الدقيق معرفة نشأتها لعدم وجود وثائق بهذا الشأن. وجاءت كلمة الماسونية من (البناء) ماسون بالفرنسية. والماسونيون يعرفون أنفسهم ب (أبناء النور) يؤدون القسم على (الأنوار الثلاثة العظمى .. الفرجار والمثلث وكتاب الشريعة المقدسة). وتتميز الماسونية عن غيرها من الجمعيات، بأنها جمعية إنسانية (مسَارة) من جهة وأساليب عملها من جهة أخرى، ورغم أنها علنية ـ كما يبدو في الظاهر ـ غير أنها لا تسقط طابع السرية عن عملها، فعندما تجتمع هيئاتها العليا لدراسة الأوضاع الدولية العالمية، أو مشكلة معينة، فليس من صحفي يحضر أو آلة تصوير، ولا إعلان عن حقيقة ما يحدث في عملها..

مثاقفة Acculturation 

تعني عملية التأقلم الاجتماعي المرتبط بالتطور التصاعدي للمستوى الثقافي الخاص بالمجموعة أو بالفرد المنتمي إليها. فهي عملية تراكمية، كما ونوعا لاكتساب المعلومات والخبرة الفكرية عبر التجربة العملية وتطوير المعرفة النظرية .. 

المثالية Idealism

موقف فلسفي نظري وعملي، يرد كل ظواهر الوجود الى الفكر أو يجعل من الفكر منطلقا لمعرفة الحقيقة، مؤكدا على أسبقية المثال (بكل معانيه) على الواقع. وهناك شكلان للمثالية الأول يعيد الوجود لفكر الفرد ويسمى (الذاتية) والثاني يعيده الى الفكر بشكل عام.

المراهقة السياسية Infantilism Politique 

تطلق على الذين يجمدون الكفاح الوطني والنضال الاجتماعي بتفسيرات أو قوالب تحد من قدرته على الانطلاق أو تشيع فيه روح التردد، أو يرددون كالببغاء كلمات وشعارات محفوظة عالية الرنين دون أن يتقيدوا بالاستنارة بهدي تاريخ الشعب وخلفيته وطبيعة ظروفه الخاصة بالتطورات السائدة أو المؤثرة في العالم الذي يعيشون فيه.

المركزية الديمقراطية Democratic Centralism 

مفهوم تنظيمي تمارسه الأحزاب الاشتراكية يعطي الحق لسيطرة القيادات العليا في الحزب على سياساته وقراراته مع إعطاء الحق للأعضاء مناقشة تلك القرارات.



نخبة Elite

مجموعة أو فئة قليلة من الناس يحتلون مركزا سياسيا أو اجتماعيا مرموقا. كما يطلق التعبير على مجموعة تفوقت أو اكتسبت شهرة في مجال معين. وتجمع هذه الفئة أعظم الكفاءات في مجال تخصصها، وقد تكون النخبة حاكمة أو غير حاكمة. والنخبة تعبير عن الامتياز والتفوق. وقيمة قيادية في مؤسسة ما أو في المجتمع. وفي المجال السياسي مرتبط هذا التعبير بنظريات النخبوية والأرستقراطية، وبطولة ودور الفرد في التاريخ على حساب المجموع، أما النظريات الاشتراكية فنستخدم مصطلح طليعة، الذي يفيد انتماء القيادات الى الطبقات الكادحة، وبتحقيقها لرسالتها من خلال نضالها في صفوف الجماهير مصدر الفعل التاريخي عندها لتحقيق أهدافها ..

النفعية Utilitarianism

مذهب يتخذ من درجة المنفعة المادية والمعنوية للأشياء مقياسا للحكم على قيمتها. وقد نادى بهذا المذهب على أساس أخلاقي، قوامه أكبر منفعة لأكبر عدد ممكن من الناس، كل من (جيرمي بنتام و جون ستيوارت ميل). وعُرِفت المنفعة على أنها مساحة من اللذة أو مساحة من دفع الألم. 
والصعوبة في أمر هذا المذهب هو أنه كمي، في حين يصعب قياس الكمية المعنية. ويمكن القول أن هذا المذهب هو أحد روافد الفكر الاشتراكي الحديث. 

النقد الذاتي Self Criticism 

من الواجبات المقدسة المفروضة على كل واحد من أعضاء الحزب، وأن لا يكتفي بنقد أعمال الأعضاء الآخرين وحسب، بل ينبغي أن ينتقد (ذاته) أيضا. ولا يتناول النقد الذاتي سياسة الحزب، بل هو موجه الى طريقة تنفيذ تلك السياسة ، والقصد من النقد الذاتي، الحيلولة دون الممارسات البيروقراطية وإبقاء الحزب مُطلِعَا على جميع جوانب الحياة لدى أعضاءه ومؤسساته والوسط العام الذي يتفاعلون معه.

وزارة ائتلافية 

هي كل حكومة تضم في عداد أعضائها من الوزراء ممثلين عن شتى الفئات والأحزاب السياسية. وغالبا ما يكون سبب تشكيلها أن أي حزب من الأحزاب المشتركة في الانتخابات لم يحصل على أغلبية مطلقة تسمح له بتشكيل وزارة، حيث أن تلك الوزارة لا تضمن ثقة مجلس النواب ..

الوزارة في الإسلام

المعنى اللغوي للوزارة هي المعاونة والمؤازرة، ولم تكن كلمة وزير في القديم تعني ما تعنيه الآن .. ففي سقيفة بني ساعدة عندما اقترح الأنصار: منا أمير ومنكم أمير .. رفض المهاجرون الأولون وقال أبو بكر : منا الأمراء ومنكم الوزراء .. أي المعاونون والمؤازرون ..

ولم يتم تعيين الوزراء إلا في العهد العباسي، حيث كان أول وزير هو : أبو سلمة حفص بن سليمان الخلال 132هـ في عهد السفاح .. وهو تطوير لوظيفة الكاتب التي كانت سائدة في العصر الأموي ..

وقد كان لبعض خلفاء بني عباس مستشارون تتقدم مكانتهم على الوزراء، كما في عهد المأمون والمعتصم والواثق .. وقد تغلب أمراء ورؤساء الجند وسلاطين الدويلات على مقر الخلافة العباسية وحلوا محل الوزراء ..

وقد سميت الوزارة في العهد العثماني بالصدارة العظمى .. وسمي الوزير الصدر الأعظم وأول من تسلم هذا المنصب هو علاء الدين علي 728هـ في عهد ثاني سلاطين العثمانيين أورخان غازي بن عثمان وآخرهم أحمد توفيق في عهد السلطان محمد السادس ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

لائحة سوداء Black List
تعبير مجازي يشير الى كل إجراء يقوم به طرف ضد طرف آخر، بهدف فرض المقاطعة ضده، أو حظر التعامل معه أو القضاء عليه نتيجة خلافات طرأت وباعدت بينهما، وتختلف درجة هذا الإجراء ومدى صرامته واتساعه وتاريخه وعناصره من حالة الى أخرى، وقد يكون هذا الإجراء قانونيا أو غير قانوني، رسميا أو خاصا، وتلجأ إليه دول أو شركات أو أحزاب أو مؤسسات أو قطاعات تجارية أو سياحية أو ثقافية الخ، وقد يكون مبررا أو غير مبرر من طرف واحد أو من الطرفين معا. وتتخذ المقاطعة صفة مادية أو إعلامية أو معنوية تصل حد اتخاذ طابع العنف والاعتداء والاغتيال..

اللاسامية (معاداة السامية) Anti- Semitism 

مصطلح أوروبي حديث يُشار به الى معاداة اليهود، ويمن القول أن اللاسامية الحديثة ترتبط مباشرة بمسألة اندماج اليهود في مجتمعاتهم، لاسيما وأن تحرير اليهود اقتصر على أوروبا الغربية التي صارت بالتالي ملجأ ليهود أوروبا الوسطى والشرقية، ورغم أن التعاون بين اليهود الغربيين والشرقيين لم يكن وثيقا فإن العديد من غير اليهود شعروا باجتياح اليهود لبلادهم، إضافة الى أن اليهود لم يعودوا محصورين في أماكن خاصة بهم، فانتشروا على كافة القطاعات ثم أن وجود المجموعات اليهودية في دول مختلفة أعطت عنهم صورة أمة انطوائية لا يدين أعضائها بالولاء لأوطانهم الرسمية، وهذا ما يفسر كيف اتسم الفكر القومي في أوروبا باللاسامية ..

اللا عنف Non Violence 

وسيلة من وسائل العمل السياسي والاجتماعي، وهو كمبدأ يحاول أن يمثل قوة الضعيف وملجأه الأخير. مرتكزا على إثارة الضمير والأخلاق لدى الخصم أو على الأقل لدى الجمهور الذي يحيط به. ففضيحة الظلم تفتح العيون والقلوب، وتربك المتحكم وتفقده قوته. يقطع اللاعنف سلسلة القمع، ويسعى لأن يظهر للمعتدي مدى وهمه حين يعتقد أن بإمكانه أن يفرض على الناس بالقوة معتقدات يظنها صالحة لتوطيد تحكمه بهم.

اللامركزية Decentralization

اللامركزية نوعان: (1) اللامركزية السياسية: وهي تعتبر نوعا من أساليب التنظيم الدستوري وتنظيم الحكم في الدولة. وتتحقق في الدولة الاتحادية (دولة الاتحاد الفيدرالي أو الاتحاد المركزي) .. فهذه الدولة تتكون من دويلات أو ولايات تفقد كل منها شخصيتها الدولية لصالح الدولة الاتحادية التي يكون لها وحدها الشخصية الدولية. ولكن كل دويلة أو ولاية تحتفظ بقدر كبير أو ضئيل من السلطات التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية على إقليمها، ويتولى الدستور الاتحادي توزيع الاختصاصات بين حكومات الولايات والحكومة الاتحادية.

(2) اللامركزية الإدارية: وهي مجرد أسلوب يتصل بتسيير الوظائف الإدارية في الدولة، كأسلوب من أساليب الإدارة، ومن مقتضاه توزيع الاختصاصات الوظيفية الإدارية في الدولة بين الحكومة المركزية الموجودة بالعاصمة وبين هيئات إدارية محلية أخرى أو مصلحية تباشر سلطتها في النطاق المرسوم لها بمقتضى القانون وتحت رقابة الدولة وإشرافها دون أن تكون خاضعة لها رئاسيا.

اللجوء السياسي Political Asylum (Refuge)

حسب معهد القانون الدولي: هو الحماية التي تمنحها دولة فوق أراضيها، أو أي مكان تابع لسلطتها، لفرد، طلب الحماية منها، فالهدف إذن هو إنقاذ حياة أو حرية شخص يعتبر نفسه ـ عن صواب أو خطأ ـ مهددا من بلده. كان اللجوء سابقا ديني النشأة، ثم تحول عند الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الى نظام عام. ثم تحول من المفهوم الديني الى لجوء إقليمي، أي أن يضع فيه الفرد نفسه تحت حماية دولة أجنبية وفي أرض أجنبية. ولقد كرس الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، حق اللجوء واعتبره حقا لكل إنسان تتعرض حياته أو سلامته الجسدية أو حريته للخطر بسبب عرقه أو دينه أو آراءه السياسية أو الوطنية ويفترض في هذا الحق أن يضمن للمستفيد منه ألا يُكره على العودة الى الدولة التي تعرضت فيها حياته أو سلامته أو حريته للخطر ..


ليبرالية Liberalism 

مذهب رأسمالي ينادي بالحرية المطلقة في الميدانيين الاقتصادي والسياسي، ففي الميدان السياسي وعلى النطاق الفردي، يؤكد هذا المذهب على القبول بأفكار الغير وأفعاله حتى لو كانت متعارضة مع أفكار المذهب وأفعاله، شرط المعاملة بالمثل. وعلى النطاق الجماعي فإن الليبرالية هي النظام السياسي المبني على التعددية الأيديولوجية والتنظيمية الحزبية والنقابية التي لا يضمنها (حسب ذلك المذهب) سوى النظام البرلماني الديمقراطي الذي يفصل بين السلطات الثلاث: التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية. ويؤمن الحريات الشخصية والعامة بما في ذلك حرية المعتقد الديني.


ليكود Likud

تجمع سياسي وبرلماني صهيوني أُنشئ في أيلول/سبتمبر1973 من كتلة كاحال وأحزاب المركز الحر والقائمة الرسمية وحركة أرض إسرائيل الكاملة قبيل انتخابات الكنيست لمواجهة تحالف (المعراخ) ..

وينادي تكتل الليكود بالاقتصاد الحر وبالتوسع على حساب الأراضي العربية المجاورة، تحت شعار (استعادة أرض إسرائيل الكاملة) ويمارس التكتل أثرا ضاغطا ـ شكليا وعمليا ـ في اتجاه التوسع والتشدد مع العرب.. 


المادية Materialism

مذهب فكري يقول بأنه لا وجود لجوهر آخر سوى المادة. وأنها الحقيقة الوحيدة التي تفسر الحياة والسلوك. وتتعارض المادية مع المثالية التي تقول بأن الفكر هو جوهر الواقع ومصدر الحقيقة. كما تتعارض مع الروحية التي تعتبر (الغائية) أي (الهدفية) سببا جوهريا من أسباب الوجود. وترفض المادية بشكل عام كل ما له علاقة بوجود النفس والغيبي والماورائي. فالفكر بالنسبة إليها هو معطى ثانوي يعود إما لوقائع مادية بحتة أو هو نوع من الوهم أو يرجع من حيث نشأته الى المادة (المادية الجدلية). كما ترفض الاعتراف بما هو نفسي وتعتبر أن معرفة الإنسان ليست سوى امتداد لحركة الطبيعة وأشكالها المادية.

الماركسية Marxism

من الممكن تعريفها بأنها نظرية الاشتراكية العلمية المنسوبة الى ماركس، المنظم الرئيسي للحركة العمالية الأوروبية في زمانه. والنظرية لا تؤلف منظومة تامة ومغلقة بالاستناد الى أساس فلسفي. فهي بهذا المعنى غير مكتملة وقيد إنشاء دائم، ولا سيما أنها تربط نفسها بالممارسة العلمية والنضالية معا، مما يجعلها تعيد مراجعة نفسها وتعيد محصلتها الكلية باستمرار.

على أن نفي صفة النظام المغلق عن الماركسية لا ينفي عنها الصفة النسقية بالمعنى العلمي للكلمة. وما يؤلف الوحدة النسقية للماركسية بهذا المعنى، أن المحور الذي تدور عليه، هو تحليل مختلف أشكال الصراع الطبقي وبيان أوجه الارتباط فيما بينها، باعتبار الصراع الطبقي هو المحرك الرئيسي للتاريخ في نظر ماركس، وباعتبار أن جميع ظواهر التاريخ هي بمثابة تعبير عن هذا الصراع.

الماسونية Masonry

تطرح الماسونية نفسها على أنها مؤسسة إحسانية وجمعية فكرية تسعى الى استقطاب (ذو النفوس الحرة والأخلاق الحسنة) الراغبين في العمل من أجل تحسين الشروط المادية والمعنوية للبشرية والارتقاء بها الى مستوى ثقافي وحضاري أرفع. هذا حسب إدعاء الماسونية نفسها. ولقد نشأت الماسونية من ناحية رمزية الى أربعة آلاف عام قبل الميلاد، وهي تعد بناء هيكل القدس في عهد سليمان الحكيم أول عمل عظيم نفذته. ولكن يصعب بالتحديد الدقيق معرفة نشأتها لعدم وجود وثائق بهذا الشأن. وجاءت كلمة الماسونية من (البناء) ماسون بالفرنسية. والماسونيون يعرفون أنفسهم ب (أبناء النور) يؤدون القسم على (الأنوار الثلاثة العظمى .. الفرجار والمثلث وكتاب الشريعة المقدسة). وتتميز الماسونية عن غيرها من الجمعيات، بأنها جمعية إنسانية (مسَارة) من جهة وأساليب عملها من جهة أخرى، ورغم أنها علنية ـ كما يبدو في الظاهر ـ غير أنها لا تسقط طابع السرية عن عملها، فعندما تجتمع هيئاتها العليا لدراسة الأوضاع الدولية العالمية، أو مشكلة معينة، فليس من صحفي يحضر أو آلة تصوير، ولا إعلان عن حقيقة ما يحدث في عملها..

مثاقفة Acculturation 

تعني عملية التأقلم الاجتماعي المرتبط بالتطور التصاعدي للمستوى الثقافي الخاص بالمجموعة أو بالفرد المنتمي إليها. فهي عملية تراكمية، كما ونوعا لاكتساب المعلومات والخبرة الفكرية عبر التجربة العملية وتطوير المعرفة النظرية .. 

المثالية Idealism

موقف فلسفي نظري وعملي، يرد كل ظواهر الوجود الى الفكر أو يجعل من الفكر منطلقا لمعرفة الحقيقة، مؤكدا على أسبقية المثال (بكل معانيه) على الواقع. وهناك شكلان للمثالية الأول يعيد الوجود لفكر الفرد ويسمى (الذاتية) والثاني يعيده الى الفكر بشكل عام.

المراهقة السياسية Infantilism Politique 

تطلق على الذين يجمدون الكفاح الوطني والنضال الاجتماعي بتفسيرات أو قوالب تحد من قدرته على الانطلاق أو تشيع فيه روح التردد، أو يرددون كالببغاء كلمات وشعارات محفوظة عالية الرنين دون أن يتقيدوا بالاستنارة بهدي تاريخ الشعب وخلفيته وطبيعة ظروفه الخاصة بالتطورات السائدة أو المؤثرة في العالم الذي يعيشون فيه.

المركزية الديمقراطية Democratic Centralism 

مفهوم تنظيمي تمارسه الأحزاب الاشتراكية يعطي الحق لسيطرة القيادات العليا في الحزب على سياساته وقراراته مع إعطاء الحق للأعضاء مناقشة تلك القرارات.



نخبة Elite

مجموعة أو فئة قليلة من الناس يحتلون مركزا سياسيا أو اجتماعيا مرموقا. كما يطلق التعبير على مجموعة تفوقت أو اكتسبت شهرة في مجال معين. وتجمع هذه الفئة أعظم الكفاءات في مجال تخصصها، وقد تكون النخبة حاكمة أو غير حاكمة. والنخبة تعبير عن الامتياز والتفوق. وقيمة قيادية في مؤسسة ما أو في المجتمع. وفي المجال السياسي مرتبط هذا التعبير بنظريات النخبوية والأرستقراطية، وبطولة ودور الفرد في التاريخ على حساب المجموع، أما النظريات الاشتراكية فنستخدم مصطلح طليعة، الذي يفيد انتماء القيادات الى الطبقات الكادحة، وبتحقيقها لرسالتها من خلال نضالها في صفوف الجماهير مصدر الفعل التاريخي عندها لتحقيق أهدافها ..

النفعية Utilitarianism

مذهب يتخذ من درجة المنفعة المادية والمعنوية للأشياء مقياسا للحكم على قيمتها. وقد نادى بهذا المذهب على أساس أخلاقي، قوامه أكبر منفعة لأكبر عدد ممكن من الناس، كل من (جيرمي بنتام و جون ستيوارت ميل). وعُرِفت المنفعة على أنها مساحة من اللذة أو مساحة من دفع الألم. 
والصعوبة في أمر هذا المذهب هو أنه كمي، في حين يصعب قياس الكمية المعنية. ويمكن القول أن هذا المذهب هو أحد روافد الفكر الاشتراكي الحديث. 

النقد الذاتي Self Criticism 

من الواجبات المقدسة المفروضة على كل واحد من أعضاء الحزب، وأن لا يكتفي بنقد أعمال الأعضاء الآخرين وحسب، بل ينبغي أن ينتقد (ذاته) أيضا. ولا يتناول النقد الذاتي سياسة الحزب، بل هو موجه الى طريقة تنفيذ تلك السياسة ، والقصد من النقد الذاتي، الحيلولة دون الممارسات البيروقراطية وإبقاء الحزب مُطلِعَا على جميع جوانب الحياة لدى أعضاءه ومؤسساته والوسط العام الذي يتفاعلون معه.

وزارة ائتلافية 

هي كل حكومة تضم في عداد أعضائها من الوزراء ممثلين عن شتى الفئات والأحزاب السياسية. وغالبا ما يكون سبب تشكيلها أن أي حزب من الأحزاب المشتركة في الانتخابات لم يحصل على أغلبية مطلقة تسمح له بتشكيل وزارة، حيث أن تلك الوزارة لا تضمن ثقة مجلس النواب ..

الوزارة في الإسلام

المعنى اللغوي للوزارة هي المعاونة والمؤازرة، ولم تكن كلمة وزير في القديم تعني ما تعنيه الآن .. ففي سقيفة بني ساعدة عندما اقترح الأنصار: منا أمير ومنكم أمير .. رفض المهاجرون الأولون وقال أبو بكر : منا الأمراء ومنكم الوزراء .. أي المعاونون والمؤازرون ..

ولم يتم تعيين الوزراء إلا في العهد العباسي، حيث كان أول وزير هو : أبو سلمة حفص بن سليمان الخلال 132هـ في عهد السفاح .. وهو تطوير لوظيفة الكاتب التي كانت سائدة في العصر الأموي ..

وقد كان لبعض خلفاء بني عباس مستشارون تتقدم مكانتهم على الوزراء، كما في عهد المأمون والمعتصم والواثق .. وقد تغلب أمراء ورؤساء الجند وسلاطين الدويلات على مقر الخلافة العباسية وحلوا محل الوزراء ..

وقد سميت الوزارة في العهد العثماني بالصدارة العظمى .. وسمي الوزير الصدر الأعظم وأول من تسلم هذا المنصب هو علاء الدين علي 728هـ في عهد ثاني سلاطين العثمانيين أورخان غازي بن عثمان وآخرهم أحمد توفيق في عهد السلطان محمد السادس ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*جد موضوع كامل وتعبك واضح يعطيكِ الف عافية حبيبتي*

----------


## shams spring

> بالون اختبار :
> 
>  مصطلح سياسي صحافي ، يقصد به تسريب معلومات ، غالبا ما تكون خاطئة ، الى جهة إعلامية معينة ، بقصد إيصالها الى الرأي العام ، ومعرفة موقفه وردات فعله تجاهها ، فإذا ما أثارت هذه المعلومات استياءا عاما ، تعمد الجهة المسربة ، الى نفيها أو تكذيبها بشكل أو بآخر . أما إذا جاءت ردود الفعل فاترة أو مستحسنة ، عمدت الجهة الى تأكيدها و تثبيتها


*
مصطلح غريب بصراحه o.O
عجبني معناه 
الله يعطيكي العافيه ^_^ مشكوووووووووووورة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *جد موضوع كامل وتعبك واضح يعطيكِ الف عافية حبيبتي*



الله يعافيكِ طوق الياسمين 
بتمنى الفائدة للجميع 





> *
> مصطلح غريب بصراحه o.O
> عجبني معناه 
> الله يعطيكي العافيه ^_^ مشكوووووووووووورة*


الله يعافيكِ شمس
ان شاء الله الكل بستفيد

----------

